# Manchester England UK



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Piccadilly Gardens.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester from the distance*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Northern quarter.

Pall Mall House (right).
Originally made up of 3 individual buildings.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester (left) Salford (right)*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester (left) Salford (right)*


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salford,_Greater_Manchester


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Pall Mall House,
Northern Quarter.
(originally made up of 3 individual buildings).


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

On the Mancunian Way.
Chorlton-on-Medlock


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

On the Mancunian Way


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Mancunian Way.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Mancunian Way.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Mancunian Way.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

On the Mancunian Way.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

St. George`s


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Rochdale Canal


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

China Town.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Piccadilly Gardens


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Great Ancoats Street


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Great Ancoats Street.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Old Royal Mail sorting office.
Newton Street.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly)*

Portland Street


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Eastlands


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Minshull Street Crown Court


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Moss Side


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

http://www.manchestergalleries.org/
Mosley Street.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Mosley Street.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Northern Quarter


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly)*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Cathedral.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Market Street


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Swan Street


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Northern Quarter


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

China Town.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly)*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly)*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly)*

Market Street.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly)*

Market Street


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly)*

Market Street


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Oldham Street,
Northern Quarter.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

New Moston


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly)*


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Salford Quays.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*


----------



## NCT

Fantastic set of photos Paul! There are some interesting examples of upward extensions of old buildings (or tall buildings retaining old facades) - some work better than others I think.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Strangeways


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Hyde Road, Gorton.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Northern Quarter


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Northern Quarter


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Shudehill.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Shudehill.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Shudehill/Northern Quarter


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Shudehill.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Northern Quarter.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre*

Oldham Street,
Northern Quarter.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly)*

Piccadilly Train Station.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly)*

Piccadilly Train Station.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly)*

Piccadilly Train Station.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly)*

Piccadilly Train Station.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly)*

Piccadilly Train Station.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly)*

Piccadilly Train Station.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly)*

Piccadilly Train Station.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly)*

Piccadilly Train Station.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly)*

Piccadilly Train Station.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly)*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly)*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly)*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly)*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

The Rochdale Canal.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

The Rochdale Canal.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

The Rochdale Canal.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Rochdale Canal.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Rochdale Canal.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Charlestown


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Charlestown


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Charlestown


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Charlestown


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Charlestown


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Blackley


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Blackley


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Blackley


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Blackley


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Blackley


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Blackley


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Blackley


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

The Trafford Centre


----------



## paul62

*Trafford.*

The Trafford Centre.


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

The Trafford Centre


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

The Trafford Centre


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

The Trafford Centre


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*


----------



## Steel City Suburb

paul62 said:


> Charlestown, Manchester. by Suthers Street, on Flickr


Very impressive transformations there.


----------



## paul62

LIVERPOOL. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1533721
SPAIN. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1533888&highlight=
UK. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1553917


----------



## openlyJane

The canal-side shots present a very definitive Manchester image. I hate the Trafford Centre, but it does look good in your photos.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Blackley


[url


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Blackley


----------



## paul62

*Blackley, Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Blackley


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Blackley

What you see, is what you get.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Blackley


----------



## paul62

*Heaton Park, Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*BT Tower, Heaton Park, Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Heaton Park, Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Heaton Park, Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Heaton Park, Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Heaton Park, Manchester.*


[/u


----------



## paul62

*Heaton Park, Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Oldham zoomed in from Heaton Park, Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Heaton Park, Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

New Islington, Ancoats.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

The Ashton Canal in Piccadilly Village.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Seen from Ancoats.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

New Islington, Ancoats.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

New Islington, Ancoats.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

New Islington, 
Ancoats.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Oldham Road, Ancoats.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Oldham Road,
Ancoats.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Daily Express building, 
Great Ancoats Street.




heron_street, on


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Miles Platting


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Miles Platting


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Miles Platting

The Rochdale Canal


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Miles Platting


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly).*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Minshull Street Crown Court

Aytoun Street


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Canal Street.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

"Gay Village"


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

"Gay Village"


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Canal Street.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Canal Street


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

The Rochdale Canal.
Canal Street.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Known locally as the Gay Village.


----------



## paul62

*City Centre, Manchester.*

Manchesters Gay Scene.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Manchesters Gay Scene.


----------



## paul62

*City Centre, Manchester.*


----------



## Brummyboy92

I did not know Manchester has a G.A.Y. Great pictures BTW.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Harpurhey


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Moston


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

New Moston



Moston


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Moston


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

New Moston


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Higher Blackley


----------



## paul62

*The M60 orbital/Manchester Outer Ring Road*


----------



## paul62

*M60 Manchester Orbital*


----------



## paul62

*Central Park Business Park off Oldham Road, Newton Heath, Manchester.*

Greater Manchester Police (GMP) is the police service responsible for law enforcement within the metropolitan county of Greater Manchester. GMP are the third largest police service in the UK after the Metropolitan Police Service and West Midlands Police. (Wikipedia)
The GMP headquarters are at Central Park, on Northampton Road, in the Newton Heath area of Manchester. (Wikipedia).


----------



## paul62

*Central Park Business Park off Oldham Road, Newton Heath, Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Central Park Business Park off Oldham Road, Newton Heath, Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Newton Heath


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ardwick


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Hulme


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Moss Side


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Moss Side


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Moss Side


----------



## paul62

*Trafford.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Hulme


----------



## paul62

*Piccadilly, City Centre, Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Ducie Street.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

The Ashton Canal.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

St. Ann`s Square.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Deansgate.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Spinningfields,
Deansgate.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Spinningfields.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Crown Square.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Spinningfields,
Deansgate.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly)*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly)*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

China Town


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

China Town


----------



## paul62

*Manchester Art Gallery.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

St. Peter`s Square.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Rochdale Canal.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The tallest skyscraper in Manchester, the ninth tallest building in the United Kingdom and the tallest outside London.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Salford*


----------



## paul62

*Salford (Left) Manchester (right)*

The River Irwell.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Opera House.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly)*

Portland Street.


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*

*Middleton*

Middleton is a town within the Metropolitan Borough of *Rochdale*.


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Failsworth*

Failsworth is a town within the Metropolitan Borough of* Oldham*.

The Rochdale Canal


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Failsworth*


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Failsworth*


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Failsworth*


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Failsworth*

The Rochdale Canal


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Failsworth*


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Failsworth*


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Failsworth*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Newton Heath

The Rochdale Canal


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Newton Heath


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Newton Heath


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Chorlton upon Medlock


----------



## paul62

*August 20th 2012.*

*Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*August 20th 2012.*

*Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*August 20th 2012.*

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

The River Medlock:lol:


----------



## paul62

*August 20th 2012.*

*Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

River Medlock


----------



## paul62

*August 20th 2012.*

*Manchester
*


----------



## paul62

*August 20th 2012.*

Oxford Road, 
*Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*August 20th 2012.*

Around Oxford Road,
*Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*August 20th 2012.*

Oxford Road Train Station,
*Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*August 20th 2012.*

Oxford Road,
*Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*August 20th 2012.*

*Manchester.
*


----------



## paul62

*August 20th 2012.*

*Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*August 22nd 2012.*

Northern Quarter,
*Manchester City Centre.*






Afflecks Palace.


----------



## paul62

*August 22nd 2012.*

Piccadilly
*Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*August 22nd 2012.*

*Manchester.*
Piccadilly Gardens.




​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre*


Northern Quarter


​


----------



## manrush

Amazing angles.


----------



## openlyJane

There are some very interesting sets here - but I think that the reason that people are not leaving many comments is because it is not clear that the photos are all your own work - because of the multiple user names.

Perhaps if you made it clear these were your own photos, perhaps with some commentary or, at least, titles/labels it would help?


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

.................................................................

*Worsley*

Worsley is a town in the City of *Salford*.



...About 5.75 miles west of Manchester.


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

*Worsley*


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

*Worsley*

The Bridgewater Canal.

The colour of the water is caused by iron oxide.


----------



## openlyJane

Worsley looks very appealing. Must be lovely to live along the canal.


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

^^It would be great.


*Worsley*


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

*Worsley*

The Bridgewater Canal.


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

*Worsley*


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

*Worsley*

The Bridgewater Canal.

Worsley, Salford. by [email protected], on Flickr

Worsley, Salford. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

*Worsley*


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

*Worsley*


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

*Worsley*


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

*Worsley*


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

*Worsley*


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

*Worsley*


----------



## paul62

*Tameside*

*Denton*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Harpurhey

Harpurhey is an inner-city area, about three miles outside the City Centre.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Northern Quarter.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Northern Quarter

Oldham Street.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Northern Quarter.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter ~ Street Party, August Bank Holiday Sunday


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly)*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Salford*


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

http://www.salford.gov.uk/housing-islington-1.htm


----------



## paul62

*Salford*



​


----------



## openlyJane

Great updates. 

A balanced and representative slice of Manchester's urban landscape - although I'd really like to see more of its people and the life on the streets.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Northern Quarter.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Piccadilly Train Station.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly).*


----------



## paul62

Northern Quarter
*Manchester*




*.............................................................................................................................................*


----------



## tigresstronic

For my opinion is it one of the most pretty of the world.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Hulme


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Taking a right turn here onto Oxford Road which later becomes Wilmslow Road.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Manchester Museum is owned by the University of Manchester.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Oxford Road.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Oxford Road


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Oxford Road


----------



## paul62

*Whitworth Park, Oxford Road.*

*Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Wilmslow Road, Rusholme.



The Curry Mile is an unofficial name for a stretch of Wilmslow Road running through the centre of Rusholme in South Manchester. The large number of restaurants, take aways and kebab houses specialising in the cuisines of India, Pakistan and the Middle East, is thought to be the largest concentration outside of the Indian subcontinent.




Rusholme, Manchester. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## alexander2000

nice share of charming heritage buildings and the modern midrises too.
Is this the third largest city?


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Rusholme

Wilmslow Road


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northenden


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northenden


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northenden

Northenden, Manchester. by [email protected], on Flickr

Northenden, Manchester. by [email protected], on Flickr

Northenden, Manchester. by [email protected], on Flickr


*....................................................................................................................................................*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Levenshulme

Known for its antique shops and its Irish community.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Levenshulme


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Levenshulme


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Levenshulme


on Flickr



*..........................................................................................................................................................................*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

They were supposed to be building, what was to be Manchester`s highest skyscraper here.




*.............................................................................................................................................*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Miles Platting


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Miles Platting


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Miles Platting

The Rochdale Canal. 




*......................................................................................................................................................*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*


----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62




----------



## paul62

....................................................................................................................................................


----------



## sky-eye

Thanks for posting, nice thraed


----------



## paul62

*Oldham.*

The first ever in vitro fertilised birth was in this building in 1978. The maternity ward will be moving to the new building on the same grounds (bottom pic).







*................................................................................................................................................*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Lovely, very nice new shots from Manchester


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Tameside*

Medlock Valley, *Ashton-under-Lyne*.



...................................................................................................................................................


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

Saddleworth is made up of several different villages. 
Historically it`s a part of the West Riding of Yorkshire. It became part of Greater Manchester in 1974, and a part of the metropolitan borough of Oldham.
Some locals still see themselves as Yorkshire and in parts it still does feel like you are in Yorkshire.


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

Dobcross


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

Dobcross


----------



## openlyJane

Some great moorland villages there, and as you say, they still have a West Yorkshire feel.


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

Dobcross


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saddleworth


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*



openlyJane said:


> Some great moorland villages there, and as you say, they still have a West Yorkshire feel.



*Saddleworth*

Dobcross


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

Looking over Saddleworth viaduct towards Uppermill from Dobcross.


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

Delph

Saturday afternoon and hardly any shops or businesses were open except for a couple of pubs. 
A totally different world to say Manchester City Centre is only 11 miles away and Oldham only 4.



The River Tame.





The River Tame.


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

Delph





r


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

Delph


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

Delph


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

Delph

The River Tame.


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

Delph


DELPH (33) by laburnum_avenue (Paul62), on Flickr
DELPH (27) by laburnum_avenue (Paul62), on Flickr
DELPH (18) by laburnum_avenue (Paul62), on Flickr
DELPH (20) by laburnum_avenue (Paul62), on Flickr
DELPH (19)


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

Delph


DELPH (38) by laburnum_avenue (Paul62), on Flickr
DELPH (39) by laburnum_avenue (Paul62), on Flickr
DELPH (40) by laburnum_avenue (Paul62), on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

Delph


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

Delph


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

Delph



The River Tame.


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

Delph


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

Uppermill

This village is far more vibrant. People come here for a day out, on nice days. 
There`s a museum, narrow boat rides on the Huddersfield Narrow Canal, trendy cafe`s etc.





Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

Uppermill

Old Mill, New Apartments !!!


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

Uppermill


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth
*
Uppermill


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

Uppermill


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

Uppermill


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

Uppermill


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

Uppermill

The Huddersfield Canal


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

Uppermill

The River Tame.


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

Greenfield


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth
*
Greenfield


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

Greenfield


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

Greenfield


The Huddersfield Narrow Canal.


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

Dovestone Reservoir, *Saddleworth*.







Saddleworth, Greater Manchester.


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

Greenfield



GREENFIELD (22) by chatsworth_road, on Flickr
GREENFIELD (20) by chatsworth_road, on Flickr
GREENFIELD (19) by chatsworth_road, on Flickr
SADDLEWORTH by chatsworth_road, on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

Saddleworth Moor


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

Grotton



*.....................................................................................................................................................*


----------



## paul62

*Tameside*

Tameside is a metropolitan borough in Greater Manchester. It was named after the River Tame which flows through the borough. The towns of Mossley, Ashton-under-Lyne, Audenshaw, Droylsden, Dukinfield, Hyde, Denton, and Stalybridge are all part of it. Historically some towns were Cheshire and others Lancashire.


*Hyde*


----------



## paul62

*Tameside*

*Ashton-under-Lyne*



*..........................................................................................................................................................*


----------



## paul62

*Back in the City Centre of Manchester.*

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*City Centre, Manchester. (Piccadilly).*

Galatasaray fans from Turkey, congregating in Manchester ahead of tonights Champions League game against Manchester United.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

*...................................................................................................................................................*


----------



## aarhusforever

Great photos :cheers: Are you going to the game, Paul?


----------



## paul62

Thank you aarhusforever. My team is Oldham Athletic but I don`t think you will have heard of them.


----------



## paul62

*City Centre, Manchester. (Piccadilly).*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8006170981/]







[/url]


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Manchester. by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Manchester....*




*.....................................................................................................................................................*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really very nice new photos from Manchester


----------



## openlyJane

You are doing a great job Paul. Do you take pictures most days? I certainly do!


----------



## paul62

Thank you Christos and Jane.


----------



## paul62

*Stockport.*

Stockport. by AKA Paul62 again., on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Stockport.*


----------



## paul62

*Stockport.*

The River Mersey.


----------



## paul62

*Stockport.*


----------



## paul62

*Stockport.*


----------



## paul62

*Stockport.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Bradford

Bradford, Manchester. by Paul62_again., on Flickr

Bradford, Manchester. by Paul62_again., on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Bradford

Bradford, Manchester. by Paul62_again., on Flickr

Bradford, Manchester. by Paul62_again., on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

East Manchester

Manchester. by Paul62_again., on Flickr

Bradford, Manchester. by Paul62_again., on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

East Manchester

Manchester. by Paul62_again., on Flickr

Clayton

Clayton, Manchester. by Paul62_again., on Flickr


----------



## MIG2010

Manchester is fascinating.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Clayton

Clayton, Manchester. by Paul62_again., on Flickr

Clayton, Manchester. by Paul62_again., on Flickr

Clayton, Manchester. by Paul62_again., on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The National Cycling Centre


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Clayton


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Clayton



The Ashton Canal.

Clayton, Manchester. by Paul62_again., on Flickr

Clayton, Manchester. by Paul62_again., on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Clayton

Clayton, Manchester. by Paul62_again., on Flickr

Clayton, Manchester. by Paul62_again., on Flickr

*......................................................................................................................................................*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Northern Quarter.

Manchester. by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester. by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester. by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Northern Quarter.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

NQ


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Deansgate

Manchester. by [email protected], on Flickr



Manchester. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Trafford.*

*Stretford*

Trafford. by [email protected], on Flickr

Trafford by [email protected], on Flickr

Trafford by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Trafford.*

Lancashire County Cricket Ground, 

Trafford. by [email protected], on Flickr

Trafford by [email protected], on Flickr

Trafford by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

Sir Matt Busby Way / Chester Road

Trafford by [email protected], on Flickr

Trafford by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester United,
Old Trafford.

Manchester United by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Trafford.*


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

Trafford Park

Trafford Park by [email protected], on Flickr

Trafford Park by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

Trafford Park

Trafford Park by [email protected], on Flickr

Trafford Park by [email protected], on Flickr

Trafford Park by [email protected], on Flickr

Trafford Park by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

Trafford Park 


Trafford Park by [email protected], on Flickr

Trafford Park by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

Trafford Park

Trafford Park by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

The Bridgewater Canal passing through Trafford Park industrial estate.

Trafford Park by [email protected], on Flickr

Trafford Park by [email protected], on Flickr

Trafford Park by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

Trafford Park

Trafford Park by [email protected], on Flickr

Trafford Park by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

Trafford Park



Trafford Park by [email protected], on Flickr

Trafford Park by [email protected], on Flickr]


----------



## paul62

*Trafford.*

Trafford Park


----------



## paul62

*Trafford.*

*Urmston*






*.............................................................................................................................................................*


----------



## Benonie

Lovely Manchester. Great mixture of architectural styles. Gives a very urban feeling. :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Hulme

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

..................................................................................................................................................................

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

*.......................................................................................................................................................*


----------



## printingray




----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*

Historically a Lancashire mill town.

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale.*

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*

The Rochdale Canal.

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*

The Rochdale Canal.

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*

The Rochdale Canal..

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flick


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*

Further along the Rochdale Canal...

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*

The Rochdale Canal...

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*

The Rochdale Canal...

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*

The Rochdale Canal.

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*

The Rochdale Canal...

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*

The Rochdale Canal.

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*

A bit grim around this part.

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr

Rochdale. by [email protected], on Flickr

*..........................................................................................................................................................................*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Back to the city centre...
Portland Street.

Manchester. by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly)*

Piccadilly Gardens.


----------



## paul62

*City Centre, Manchester. (Piccadilly).*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats



*.....................................................................................................................................................*


----------



## openlyJane

There's a distinct improvement in the quality of your pictures. New camera? Or just getting better at framing etc?


----------



## paul62

Thanks Jane. Same camera.


----------



## rolandkeys

Nice pictures Paul. Thanks for share


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*



*Oldham* was a _Lancashire_ mill town, which later became part of _Greater Manchester._




Boundary Park the home of Oldham Athletic A.F.C.


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

Hathershaw

A 15th century building. 
Probably originally built as a farmhouse, long before the industrial revolution.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hathershaw_Hall


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

Manchester Road, 
Hollinwood, 
Oldham.


----------



## paul62

*Oldham.*


----------



## openlyJane

Some nice details there.


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

The Hollinwood area.


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

Hollinwood


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

Hollinwood


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

The Werneth area.


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

Werneth. An area awaiting total regeneration.



l]


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

Werneth


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

This area is in the process of being totally regenerated.


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

The Freehold Metrolink Station serves Werneth and Chadderton.


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

Werneth.

Two bland looking 1970`s built tower blocks.


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*






​
*.................................................
.............................................................*


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

MediaCityUK/Salford Quays




The Lowry Outlet Mall.


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

MediaCityUK/Salford Quays

I am on the *Trafford* side of the ship canal here.


----------



## paul62

*Trafford/Salford*

MediaCityUK/Salford Quays


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

MediaCityUK/Salford Quays


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

MediaCityUK/Salford Quays


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

MediaCityUK/Salford Quays


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

MediaCityUK/Salford Quays


----------



## paul62

*Manchester seen from The Quays, Salford.*


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

MediaCityUK/Salford Quays

The other side of the ship canal is *Trafford*.


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Salford Quays


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Salford Quays


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Salford Quays


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

MediaCityUK/Salford Quays


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

MediaCityUK/Salford Quays


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

MediaCityUK/Salford Quays


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

MediaCityUK/Salford Quays


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

MediaCityUK/Salford Quays


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

MediaCityUK/Salford Quays


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

MediaCityUK/Salford Quays


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

The media waiting outside Minshull Street Crown Court.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*




Part of Manchester University.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Whitworth Street.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

Princess Street.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



The River Medlock.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Just outside of the City Centre.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Chorlton upon Medlock

Student Accomodation.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Chorlton upon Medlock


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Chorlton upon Medlock


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Chorlton upon Medlock


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Around Oxford Road and the University area.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

The demolition of New Broadcasting House (the old BBC building) on Oxford Road. The BBC are now located at MediaCityUk in Salford.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Oxford Road.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

The Westwood area of the town.


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

The Coppice/Werneth areas


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

Looking downhill towards Manchester.



............................................................................................................................


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Lees*

Lees is a suburban village within the Metropolitan Borough of Oldham, in Greater Manchester. It is about 8 miles northeast of Manchester.


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Lees*

The River Medlock.
Leesbrook Nature Park.


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Lees*


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Lees*

Leesbrook Nature Park.



The River Medlock.


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Lees*

At the top of the steps is a housing estate which locally, has a bad reputation.



Holts Estate, Oldham.


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Lees*



The River Medlock.


*............................................................................................................................................................*


----------



## Taller Better

I've never been to Lees, but it looks like it is worthwhile taking a drive out of the city to see. I love that old C of E church; looks mid-Victorian. 

I'll tell you what; I'd definitely pop into The Red Lion for a nice pint, though! :yes:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

A grimey spot behind Piccadilly Station.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester Piccadilly Train Station.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester Piccadilly Train Station.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly).*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly)*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Shudehill.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

The Printworks.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Urbis and The Printworks.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

The Corn Exchange.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Corporation Street.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly)*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly).*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## DWest

cool city.


----------



## Taller Better

Loved the Corn Exchange reno...sat and had a pot of tea there.


----------



## paul62

Taller said:


> Loved the Corn Exchange reno...sat and had a pot of tea there.






Thanks DWest and Taller,Better.


----------



## paul62




----------



## openlyJane

Great updates Paul. Manchester is full of interesting juxtapositions between old & new.


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

The new metrolink is on its way.


----------



## paul62

*Oldham.*

Oldham Library: Old and new.


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



*...........................................................................................................................................................*


----------



## Linguine

nice updates from Manchester...:cheers2:


----------



## paul62

*Stockport*

*Marple*

Marple is a small town within the Metropolitan Borough of Stockport, in Greater Manchester.


----------



## paul62

*Stockport*

*Marple*

Goyt Mill built in 1905.


----------



## paul62

*Stockport*

*Marple*

The Macclesfield Canal.


----------



## paul62

*Stockport*

*Marple*


----------



## paul62

*Stockport*

*Marple*





The River Goyt. A tributary of the River Mersey.


----------



## paul62

*Stockport*

*Marple*


----------



## paul62

*Stockport*

*Marple Bridge*

The Village of Marple Bridge is on the southeastern edge of Greater Manchester, on the boundary with Derbyshire. The area used to be in Derbyshire, until the 1920’s, when it became part of Cheshire following boundary changes. Further boundary changes in the early 1970’s, saw it become a district of the Stockport Metropolitan Borough, and as such now a part of Greater Manchester.


----------



## paul62

*Stockport*

*Marple Bridge*


----------



## paul62

*Stockport*

*Marple Bridge*


----------



## paul62

*Stockport*

*Marple Bridge*

The River Goyt.


----------



## paul62

*Stockport*

*Romiley* is an area that`s part of the Metropolitan Borough of Stockport.

The Peak Forest Canal.




*........................................................................................................................................................*


----------



## openlyJane

Interesting updates, Paul.


----------



## paul62

openlyJane said:


> Interesting updates, Paul.


Thank you Jane.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly).*

Number 111 Piccadilly sits across the Rochdale Canal and it rises 18-storeys from the podium. It also houses the Italian & Polish Consulates.


----------



## paul62

*City Centre, Manchester. (Piccadilly).*

If you follow the canal underneath 111 Piccadilly, do so with caution and even if it`s only 9.30 am, still expect to see some unsavoury and disreputable characters .


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

This was once a job centre (employment office), it`s been derelict for years.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Church Street,
Northern Quarter.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre*

Backstreets and Ginnels


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Victoria Station and Corporation Street.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Manchester Victoria station is the city's second largest mainline railway station and one of eight Metrolink stations within the city zone.
It is about to be revamped, and should be completed by early 2015.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Victoria Station.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Victoria Station, opened 1839.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Victoria Station.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Manchester Cathedral.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

dingy/ˈdinjē/
Adjective:Gloomy and drab.	
Synonyms:squalid - grimy - dim


----------



## paul62

*Manchester Backstreets.*

NQ


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Northern Quarter.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Northern Quarter.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Northern Quarter.


----------



## paul62

*Piccadilly, City Centre, Manchester.*

Oldham Street.



....................................................................................................................................................


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Longsight

New Housing.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Towards the City Centre



Ardwick


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Canal Street 
(Gay Village)

This was the location for Queer as Folk, a 1999 British television series that centred around the lives of three gay men living in Manchester's gay village around Canal Street. The American version went out a year later.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Gay Village

This place becomes lively at weekends with people coming from everywhere for a night out.





The rochdale Canal.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Gay Village


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Gay Village


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Gay Village



[/url]


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks for showing us the gritty side, too! :yes:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Canal Street,
Gay Village.

The Rochdale Canal.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Gay Village


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Gay Village


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Gay Village


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Gay Village


[/url]


----------



## paul62

*City Centre, Manchester. (Piccadilly).*


----------



## paul62

*City Centre, Manchester. (Piccadilly).*


----------



## paul62

*City Centre, Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Piccadilly, City Centre, Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester Art Gallery.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester Art Gallery.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester Art Gallery.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

The former Bloom Street Power station built 1911. 
Adjacent the the Rochdale Canal.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

The Whitworth Street/Princess Street conservation area. Victorian and Edwardian buildings erected between 1850 and 1920.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

The Whitworth Street/Princess Street conservation area.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

A walk along Tib Street.
Northern Quarter.


----------



## paul62

Tib Street,
Northern Quarter.


----------



## openlyJane

Great pictures, paul. 

I love the images of Manchester Art Gallery; and all of the red brick really conjures up Manchester's industrial past.


----------



## paul62

*manchester.*

Tib Street,
Northern Quarter.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*





*Salford.*



*Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Salford/Manchester*


Salford.

On the Manchester Side.


*..................................................................................................*


----------



## paul62

*Stockport*

Reddish.

*Grade II listed former cotton mills.*

Broadstone Mill was a double cotton spinning mill on the northern bank of the Stockport Branch Canal in Reddish, Stockport, Greater Manchester. The mills were started in 1903 and completed in 1907. They closed in 1957, and the southern mill was demolished and engine houses were demolished in 1965. The northern block went into multiple usage. It is now part of the Houldsworth Village development. It is used as a centre for small businesses, and a shopping outlet. (Wikipedia).


----------



## paul62

*Stockport*

Reddish

Broadstone Mill. The mill is currently part of the Houldswoth Village Development, and since closing in 1957 has been redeveloped and transformed into a large shopping outlet and business centre, with offices, conference centres, and a creative gallery.


----------



## paul62

*Stockport*

Broadstone Mill, 
Reddish, 
Stockport. 

It was once a double Mill with 2 chimneys. When completed, Broadstone Mill was the largest cotton spinning mill in the world, employing 700 people. The previous largest, Houldsworth Mill stands just 200 metres north.


----------



## paul62

*Stockport*

Reddish

Houldsworth Mill, also known as Reddish Mill, is a former textile mill in built in 1865. It employed 454 workers. Now divided into separate units for businesses, and also some apartments for housing.


----------



## paul62

*Stockport*

Houldsworth Mill, 
Reddish.


----------



## paul62

*Stockport*

Houldsworth Mill,
Reddish.


----------



## paul62

*Stockport*

*Reddish* (originally a part of Lancashire) grew and developed rapidly during the Industrial Revolution and still retains landmarks from that period, such as Houldsworth Mill. (Wikipedia).


----------



## paul62

*Stockport*

Reddish

Elizabeth Mill and Victoria Mill are two former cotton mills dated back from 1874. Neither of them still have their chimney. They are now being made into apartments, and still in the first phase.


----------



## paul62

*Stockport*

*Bredbury*

Pear New Mill was designed as a double cotton spinning mill, but the second mill was never built. It is on the northern bank of the River Goyt in Bredbury, Stockport, Greater Manchester. It is a GradeII listed building. Pear Mill, Stockport, was an Edwardian mill, one of the last cotton spinning mills to be built, commencing production in July 1913. (Wikipedia).


----------



## Taller Better

You can really feel the wealth and the power of the Victorian Industrial Age in that architecture.


----------



## paul62

*Stockport*

The River Goyt. Not far from where it merges with the River Tame to become the River Mersey.




*......................................................................................................................................*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly).*

22nd December 2012 in the City Centre.


Inside Afflecks Palace in the Northern quarter.


----------



## Axelferis

how is manchester as a city life?

A lot of football players say that it's a boring city , ugly and they are on there only for money?


----------



## WATPOAE

Axelferis said:


> how is manchester as a city life?
> 
> A lot of football players say that it's a boring city , ugly and they are on there only for money?


Well alot of football players these days are nothing more than untalented, overpaid prima donnas and mercenaries who shouldnt be taken seriously.


----------



## openlyJane

Great updates, Paul.

Manchester's past wealth is very much evident from its array of great buildings.


----------



## Pennypacker

Axelferis said:


> how is manchester as a city life?
> 
> A lot of football players say that it's a boring city , ugly and they are on there only for money?


Care to name these players?

The only one that comes to mind is Tevez, but then I'd imagine anything he found boring, I'd find fun.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Chorlton upon Medlock.

The Brunswick Estate is just outside of the city centre. It is dominated by late 1960`s and 1970`s council housing.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Brunswick Estate in Chorlton upon Medlock.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

The Brunswick Estate,
Chorlton upon Medlock.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

The Brunswick Estate,
Chorlton upon Medlock/Ardwick.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Empty since 1993 and part demolished. Plans to build a 44 floor skyscraper here seem long gone. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albany_Crown_Tower


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The roof of the Arndale Centre, Manchester.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

London Road Fire Station opened in 1906 and closed in 1986. It was placed on English Heritage's Buildings at Risk Register in 2001 and is still empty and unused. (Wikipedia).


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

London Road fire Station.


----------



## paul62

*Tameside*

*Stalybridge*

The River Tame.












​


----------



## paul62

*Tameside*

*Stalybridge*

The River Tame.












​


----------



## openlyJane

Now, that looks like a typical Lancastrian market town.


----------



## Manuilà

>


:applause: WOW!

Great view with the snowy mountain in the background.
Beautiful


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*

*Heywood*

Heywood is a town within the Metropolitan Borough of Rochdale. It lies on the south bank of the River Roch and is 2.4 miles east of Bury, and 7.4 miles north of the city of Manchester. (Wikipedia).




​


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*

*Heywood*

The River Roch (a tributary of the River Irwell) that gives Rochdale its name. 



​


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*

*Heywood*

A Housing Estate close to the Town Centre.



​


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*

*Heywood*

Darnhill is an estate in Heywood, Rochdale. The Manchester overspill estate had been built as part of the huge slum clearance project throughout inner city Manchester in the 1950s and 1960s. The Darnhill council estate is no longer overseen by Manchester City Council. 
Its Tower Blocks were demolished in the late 1990`s.





​


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62

*Bury*

A couple of miles down the road from Heywood.

​


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62

​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre*







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly)*



​

The Arndale Centre.



​


----------



## openlyJane

You are really getting around Paul. Well done!

Soon, like me, you'll have to start reinventing the wheel.


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Some 1960`s and 70`s brutalist architecture.

The Islington Estate.















​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Salford in Greater Manchester is a city in its own right, but it hasn`t got a real, comparable city centre. 







​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*









​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

St. Ann`s Square.



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*





​

Deansgate.


​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*







​


----------



## openlyJane

Great, rainy day shots, Paul. I don't think I've ever come across that square with the statue of Lincoln before.


----------



## paul62

openlyJane said:


> Great, rainy day shots, Paul. I don't think I've ever come across that square with the statue of Lincoln before.


Me neither (before today), to be honest Jane.. 
http://www.manchestergalleries.org/the-collections/public-art/abraham-lincoln/


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Manchester by [email protected], on Flickrl]

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

​
Cross Street.







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester (Centre)*

Cross Street.

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

John Dalton St, M2 6HQ.



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Town Hall,
Albert Square.

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr



Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester (Centre)*

Built 1828.
http://www.revealinghistories.org.u...ds-meeting-house-mount-street-manchester.html

Mount Street.

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

St. Peter`s Square.









​


----------



## openlyJane

I see the library is being uncovered after the renovations?

Were those pictures taken today? Great day for photography - blue skies!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

St. Peter`s Square.



​


----------



## paul62

openlyJane said:


> I see the library is being uncovered after the renovations?
> 
> Were those pictures taken today? Great day for photography - blue skies!


Yes. I went a bit mad with the camera today.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Rochdale Canal.











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

The Rochdale Canal.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Rochdale Canal heading for Castlefield.













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Deansgate Train Station.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Behind Deansgate Train Station.







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter.

​


----------



## openlyJane

Great pictures.

I always go for beauty - It is everywhere!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great pictures of Manchester there!


----------



## paul62

*Bury*

*Prestwich *

Prestwich is a town within the Metropolitan Borough of *Bury*, in Greater Manchester.





​


----------



## paul62

*Bury*

*Prestwich*





​


----------



## paul62

*Bury*

*Prestwich*

There is a large Jewish community in Prestwich and neighbouring Broughton Park in Salford, which makes for the second largest Jewish community in the UK. (Wikipedia).





​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Higher Broughton

​
*Prestwich,
Bury.*

​


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist

Thanks for the nice photos! I've just browsed through a large portion of your thread, and Manchester seems to have an interesting mix of buildings! (though I'm not sure about some of the modern architecture)


----------



## paul62

*Bolton.*

Bolton is about 10 miles outside the city of Manchester.







​


----------



## paul62

*Bolton*











​


----------



## paul62

*Bolton.*











​


----------



## paul62

*Bolton.*





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fred_Dibnah

​


----------



## openlyJane

Some great civic buildings there in Bolton.


----------



## L.E.

Great pictures of a very urban city!


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

The borough of Trafford. Right next door to the Hulme and Moss Side areas of Manchester. 
Tower blocks either being demolished or renovated.

Old Trafford, Stretford.












​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford.*

Old Trafford, Stretford.











​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

Old Trafford, Stretford.

















​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Moss Side







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Moss Side

Alexandra Park Estate 






​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Parts of Moss Side and virtually all of Hulme has been rebuilt since the mid 90`s demolition of big tenement blocks.

Moss Side









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

New housing and shops in Hulme. (Hulme and Moss Side seem to overlap each other).

Hulme 







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Hulme









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Hulme





​
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=282421&page=23
http://www.mancky.co.uk/?p=1978
http://www.exhulme.co.uk/


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Hulme





​


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Really enjoying this thread!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Moss Side

​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

*Dunham Massey*

Dunham Massey Hall.​
http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/dunham-massey/








​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

*Dunham Massey*









​


----------



## cameronpaul

Interesting thread - sorry to sound negative but Manchester has so many horrendous low quality modern buildings, I'm afraid it makes the city very grey and depressing.. When you look at a city like Hamburg in Germany which suffered enormous damage in WW2 you can see there is no comparison, it's now a fantastic place once again with a good mix of old and generally good quality new.


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

^^ I`ve never been to Hamburg, so I`ll have to take your word for it.
Hamburg uber Manchester :lol: :lol: :lol: 

*Dunham Massey*









​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

*Dunham Massey*









​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

*Dunham Massey*









​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

*Dunham Massey*





​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

*Dunham Massey*

Dunham Massey Deer Sanctuary.










​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

*Dunham Massey*



​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

*Dunham Massey / Altrincham*

Built in 1855. Emporer of Ethiopia (1930 – 1974), Haile Selassie , worshipped here on his visits to the hall at Dunham.









​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

*Altrincham*











​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

*Altrincham*



​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

*Altrincham*

The Bridgewater Canal










​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

*Altrincham*











​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

*Altrincham*

Budenberg HAUS Projekte











​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

*Altrincham*

Budenberg HAUS Projekte and the Bridgewater Canal.









​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

*Altrincham*

Budenberg HAUS Projekte and the Bridgewater canal.













​


----------



## TeaTree

Manchester has some beautiful suburbs. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Surname47

cameronpaul said:


> Interesting thread - sorry to sound negative but Manchester has so many horrendous low quality modern buildings, I'm afraid it makes the city very grey and depressing.. When you look at a city like Hamburg in Germany which suffered enormous damage in WW2 you can see there is no comparison, it's now a fantastic place once again with a good mix of old and generally good quality new.


I dont wish to sound negative either. Hamburg has a harbor and is the gateway to the world. Other than that it is just a city. Like Manchester, it has nice parts and not so nice parts. If you had said Munich I could agree with you, but not Hamburg.
I too, am not am not smitten by some of Manchesters new buildings. It is a long time ago since I saw Manchester. It does get a lot of dull weather and grey sky, which makes anywhere on this planet look depressing. 

Again, great photos. This time more about it`s affluent parts. Keep it real.


----------



## openlyJane

The _Budenberg Haus_ project is quite something. What is the story behind that? How old etc?


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

*Eccles*







​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

*Eccles*









​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

*Eccles*













​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

*Eccles*

Barton-upon-Irwell (also known as Barton-on-Irwell or Barton) is an area of Eccles.

The Barton Swing Aqueduct carries the Bridgewater Canal over the Manchester Ship Canal.


http://www.visitsalford.info/aqueduct.htm









​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Too many wonderful pics, I don't know how to summarize them in one sitting!

• I've gone through all your Ancoats pics, and it looks like gentrification has indeed started in that city. I truly love those old brick structures next to a canal, but I'm disappointed to see signs condemning (and destroying) some structures while wanting them to be preserved by locals. I feel sorry too to see some of the older buildings that seem to be abandoned for some time, either due to age or neglect, but I can sense that those canal pics look truly brilliant! Makes me want to live there, yet it's on a so-so list because it seems like parts of the city are overrun by drunks or homeless people for some reason... :no:

• Barton looks like a bit better place to live, given that the apartment structures look a bit more modern and fancier than those at Ancoats. I also like those boats (I was thinking if those are houseboats) situated along the canals near the housing blocks… and that bridge over the Barton Swing Aqueduct looks splendid even for its old age, with the watchtower overlooking it looking great as it should. The mill works and other industrial structures may surely shoe their age, but I can truly sense that Manchester remains an industrial powerhouse until today.

Lovely shots yet again!


----------



## paul62

fieldsofdreams said:


> Too many wonderful pics, I don't know how to summarize them in one sitting!
> 
> • I've gone through all your Ancoats pics, and it looks like gentrification has indeed started in that city. I truly love those old brick structures next to a canal, but I'm disappointed to see signs condemning (and destroying) some structures while wanting them to be preserved by locals. I feel sorry too to see some of the older buildings that seem to be abandoned for some time, either due to age or neglect, but I can sense that those canal pics look truly brilliant! Makes me want to live there, yet it's on a so-so list because it seems like parts of the city are overrun by drunks or homeless people for some reason... :no:
> 
> • Barton looks like a bit better place to live, given that the apartment structures look a bit more modern and fancier than those at Ancoats. I also like those boats (I was thinking if those are houseboats) situated along the canals near the housing blocks… and that bridge over the Barton Swing Aqueduct looks splendid even for its old age, with the watchtower overlooking it looking great as it should. The mill works and other industrial structures may surely shoe their age, but I can truly sense that Manchester remains an industrial powerhouse until today.
> 
> Lovely shots yet again!


It is no worse then any other city when it comes to drunks and homelessness. I have seen far worse. It is generally safe, but like any city, there are bad areas. I do not think it is a place that everyone will automatically like.
People tend to use the narrow boats as an activity and sleep in them. It has been known for people to live on them too.

Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Tonight it`s Manchester United v Real Madrid in the Champions League. The city centre was busy with visiting Real Madrid supporters from Spain.



[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8531038437/][/url]





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Shambles Square.







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Shambles Square.











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*







​


----------



## Surname47

A truly great part of the world.


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Indeed...and a craaaazy football city :lol:...I love it


----------



## aarhusforever

ups...forgot to mention...the Bridgewater Hotel in Worsley, (Salford), is one of the most beautiful buildings in the world IMO...I really mean that :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



​


----------



## openlyJane

Football crowds are always good fun - certainly in the lead up to a match!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Spinningfields







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Spinningfields





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Spinningfields











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Spinningfields





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

On the Manchester side of the River Irwell.











​


----------



## paul62

*Salford and Manchester separated by the River Irwell.*

​


----------



## paul62

*Salford and Manchester separated by the River Irwell.*

Manchester City Centre borders Salford and is separated by the River Irwell. 

On the *Salford* side of the River Irwell.





​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*







​


----------



## paul62

*Salford/Manchester*

On the *Salford* side of the River.









​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Simply spectacular structures! I truly love such city centers with tall buildings bordered by clean and pleasant-looking canals, and Spinningfields looks like a great place to open up or expand business, given its prime location, wonderful views, and accessibility to the rest of the City Center. Lovely shots again, mate! :hug:


----------



## paul62

*Salford*













​


----------



## paul62

*Salford / Manchester*



​


----------



## paul62

*Saford / Manchester*





​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Question: on your first photo showing the River Irwell, which side is Manchester, and which is Salford? Observing that photo alone, I cannot tell which is which because it seems like the two cities are connected to each other that, I cannot tell immediately that the river acts as a boundary for the two cities! Usually, rivers would be a bit wider for me to distinguish two communities, but with that short width, it seems like my eyes are fooled! :yes:


----------



## paul62

*On the Salford side of the river.*



















​


----------



## paul62

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Simply spectacular structures! I truly love such city centers with tall buildings bordered by clean and pleasant-looking canals, and Spinningfields looks like a great place to open up or expand business, given its prime location, wonderful views, and accessibility to the rest of the City Center. Lovely shots again, mate! :hug:


Question: on your first photo showing the River Irwell, which side is Manchester, and which is Salford? Observing that photo alone, I cannot tell which is which because it seems like the two cities are connected to each other that, I cannot tell immediately that the river acts as a boundary for the two cities! Usually, rivers would be a bit wider for me to distinguish two communities, but with that short width, it seems like my eyes are fooled!

1605 I am stood on the Manchester side of the river. 1606 onwards, I am stood on the Salford side.

In Salford, looking at Manchester.

​


----------



## paul62

*Salford.*

​


----------



## openlyJane

Great and interesting pictures, Paul. I take it they were taken in yesterday's spring-like weather? There is a definite sense of summer approaching!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

St. Annes Square.







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield

A walk down the Bridgewater Canal. Castlefield, Manchester to Old Trafford Stadium (Manchester United FC) is about 2.5 miles.














​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield













​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Castlefield looks like an eclectic mix of modern apartments, lovely artwork (especially the animal sculptures), and quite a bit of bridges and overpasses crossing over the canal. What interests me, though, are the amount of graffiti that can be seen on various structures: it may be called "art" for some people, but, if there are tour boats that use canals, tourists might look at them as "dirty" or "disgusting" because those destroy a bridge's or structure's real worth. Is that a railway overpass I see on some of your pics too since I see overhead wires distanced neatly between each other?

Interesting and great snaps again, Paul! :hug:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield











​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford.*

Along the Bridgewater Canal. Going into Trafford.











​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford.*

The Pomona Lock.
Here is where the Bridgewater Canal, the River Irwell and the Manchester Ship Canal meet. The other two waterways are on the other side of the lock. The lock is in Trafford , but the buildings on the other side of the waterways are within the City of Salford.









​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

The Bridgewater Canal.





​
Salford Quays (Media City), seen from Trafford.

​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford.*

The Bridgewater Canal.







​


----------



## paul62

*Salford/Trafford*

Ship Canal at Trafford Road upstream.





​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*









[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8548121214/][/url]

​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford.*

The Bridgewater Canal.







​


----------



## openlyJane

Fascinating, Paul. I must do that 2.5 mile walk along from Castlefields myself some time.

I never used to like the Beetham Tower, but now I do; so often the case with unusual and 'out of the box' pieces of modern architecture.

I think Castlefields is fantastic - and so uniquely Manchester.


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

Manchester United were playing Chelsea in the FA Cup quarter final. It ended 2-2. 













​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*










​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*









​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*






​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Hulme/St. George`s







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield

New apartments, regenerated mill apartments, abandoned mills and mills that are rented out as industrial units.







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield

Nice converted apartments, but the view?



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield

More Urban Splash.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Castlefield Canal basin. 




​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The River Medlock flows into the Castlefield Canal Basin.





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield


​


----------



## openlyJane

I went to a supper club event in _The Box Works _( pictured in this set) a few months ago - it was very cool!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield

The home of
http://www.key103.co.uk/ and
http://www.manchestersmagic.co.uk/



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

A56. Bridgewater Viaduct.



​The River Medlock.

​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Deansgate.



​


----------



## Benonie

Lots of great industrial heritage to renovate and maintain over there. The nice Deansgate tower looks kinda weird in that low rise area. Thanks for sharing mate!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield

Roman Fort.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mamucium







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield




​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield

More apartment buildings and renovations. 







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Castlefield

Castlefield is an inner city conservation area in Manchester. The conservation area which bears its name is bounded by the River Irwell, Quay Street, Deansgate and Chester Road. It was the site of the Roman era fort of Mamucium or Mancunium which gave its name to Manchester. It was the terminus of the Bridgewater Canal, the world's first industrial canal built in 1764. 
The Rochdale Canal met the Bridgewater Canal at Castlefield in 1805 and in the 1830s they were linked with the Mersey and Irwell Navigation by two short cuts. 
Castlefield was designated as a conservation area in 1980 and the UK's first designated Urban Heritage Park in 1982. (Wikipedia)







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Deansgate/Castlefield



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Deansgate.





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Piccadilly





​


----------



## Surname47

A good balance and informative too. I really do like those canals.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Greater Manchester Police Museum and Archives,
57a Newton Street,
Northern Quarter.

The Police Station was built in 1879 and remained so, until the early 1970`s.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Greater Manchester Police Museum.







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Greater Manchester Police Museum and Archives.















​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

There were plans to build a 58-storey skyscraper here once. It`s been on hold since 2008.






​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Apartments near the City Centre.



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Rochdale Canal meeting the Ashton Canal.
(Left to Ancoats. Right to Castlefield).









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Ashton Canal runs from Manchester to Ashton under Lyne. It links the Huddersfield Narrow and Peak Forest Canals, with the Rochdale and Bridgewater Canals.





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Towards the City Centre from Ancoats.


​
Piccadilly Village.



​


----------



## Dane_e

paul62 said:


>


I was in Manchester for a field trip in October and that chip shop was where I purchased my dinner for five evenings straight- pie and chips for £2.50 if my memory serves me right!

I was unaware Castlefield existed until that trip and I agree with what openly_Jane has stated in that it is something almost entirely unique to Manchester. In fact the area is what makes Manchester special in my opinion.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Ashton Canal.
Piccadilly Village.
(Towards Ancoats/New Islington).













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Ashton Canal.
Piccadilly Village.







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

The Ashton Canal.
Piccadilly Village.





​
Underneath Great Ancoats Street.

​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats/New Islington

The Ashton Canal.



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats/New Islington

The Ashton Canal.





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

New Islington,
Ancoats.

The Ashton Canal.



[/url]


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Manchester. (116) by [email protected], on Flickr​
*............................................................................................................................................*


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

nice pictures showing the contrasts of this city. In a german magazin (don't remember if it was _Focus_ or _der Spiegel_ I read an article about european city you should visit apart the mainstream destinations. manchester was very high on the list


----------



## openlyJane

Some very Lancastrian looking scenes in the previous set.

You've delivered a real bonanza recently.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly)*

Back alleys and uncustomary routes.
Gloomy - Drab - Grimy - Dim.









​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Manchester City Center looks truly magnificent, with all the brick structures, giving a true contrast to what Salford has: the highly-modern and efficient skyscrapers combined with older, low-floored brick buildings that provide a sense of old-meets-new. And those alleyways look pretty narrow that I sense that walking through them can be all right in the daytime... I wonder if those same alleyways can be treacherous at night, though.

Lovely city center images, Paul! :hug:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

The back streets





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*



​


----------



## paul62

fieldsofdreams said:


> Manchester City Center looks truly magnificent, with all the brick structures, giving a true contrast to what Salford has: the highly-modern and efficient skyscrapers combined with older, low-floored brick buildings that provide a sense of old-meets-new. And those alleyways look pretty narrow that I sense that walking through them can be all right in the daytime... I wonder if those same alleyways can be treacherous at night, though.
> 
> Lovely city center images, Paul! :hug:


Thank you for your interesting feed back. 
Like all cities, just be cautious and use common sense. To stay on the safe side, avoid taking short cuts through dark alleyways, especially at night and in the early hours of the morning.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly).*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Northern Quarter.



​

*....................................................................................................................................................*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Moston

Moston is an area in North Manchester. Generally speaking, there is a North-South divide in Manchester. The North of the city is considered rough, houses are much cheaper and less sought after. The far more expensive South of the city is considered trendier and is far more sought after.

On a very dull Saturday morning.





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Moston





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Moston







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Moston





​
*.....................................................................................................................................*

Another of my flickr accounts..https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Surname47

it looks like a real melting pot in this neighborhood. every major city has these. your thread is extremely wide ranging.


----------



## sky-eye

Thanks for showing us the many differnts sides of Manchester. Sometimes very nice, sometimes ugle, old and new, i like it!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats



Built in 1870. The Former Goulden Street Street Police and Fire Station, (or some of its shell).








​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats



[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8563080208/][/url]





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Brownfield Mill, 
Binns Place, 
Great Ancoats Street.
(Built in 1825).













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats

The Rochdale Canal.











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats

Heading towards the Miles Platting area.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Miles Platting

The Rochdale Canal from Ancoats into Miles Platting.







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Miles Platting

The Rochdale Canal.





[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8570156968/]


[/url]


​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Miles Platting







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Miles Platting

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miles_Platting

The Victoria mill. (Now an Adult education centre) was built in two phases in 1869 and 1873. 









​


----------



## paul62

*Miles Platting, Manchester.*

Victoria mill along the Rochdale Canal.





​

Walk further along the Canal and you`ll get to the Newton Heath area. I did intend walking there, but it seemed to get less scenic and less pleasant the further I walked. It became a game of dodge the dog shit. I decided to call it quits here.

​
........................................................................................................................................................................................................................
*........................................................................................................................................................*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Oxford Street.







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Temple Pub, (formerly The Temple of Convenience), Great Bridgewater Street off Oxford Street, is a renovated public toilet.
The former victorian built, dingy subterranean urinals, are now one of the city’s bars.









​
The Rochdale Canal heading towards Castlefield.

​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Oxford Street.





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Oxford Road.







​


----------



## Guest

As busy as ever, thanks for the updates


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Around Oxford Road Train station.







[/url]​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Around Oxford Road train station.







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Behind Oxford Road train station is a lot of Student Accomodation.







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Close to the University is a lot of new apartments and renovated mills.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Hulme Street.







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Cambridge Street.









[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8567183824/]

[/url]

​


----------



## paul62

*Bury*

*Ramsbottom*





​


----------



## paul62

*Ramsbottom.*





​*.................................................................................................................................................................................................................
...............................................................................................................................*


----------



## openlyJane

As you say, totally Lancastrian - reminds me of Clitheroe.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

You never cease to amaze me with all of those wonderful city center pics indeed, especially with the MetroLink trams. I mean, combining the modern structures found in many areas of the city with the brick structures that remind us of the city's rich history, I would really like to tour Manchester as if I want to look beyond the usual structures. Amazing shots, Paul... keep them coming! Lots of love from the Bay Area once again. :hug:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats

Oldham Road.

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats

Oldham Road.










MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats










Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Wow, Oldham Road really reminds me of Chinatown here in San Francisco, with a lot of Asian stores and restaurants, many of which catering to Chinese and Indian Expats. I am surprised that while Manchester has tons of brick and modern structures, Oldham Rd has an ethnic feel that makes me feel like I'm home. Since you live in Oldham, how far is that area from your place? And I wonder how many bus and train lines go through your city from Manchester... and if MetroLink trams go there as well.

I really want to go through your place so that I can experience Asia once again, but from a different point of view. Really awesome shots, mate! :hug:


----------



## paul62

fieldsofdreams said:


> Wow, Oldham Road really reminds me of Chinatown here in San Francisco, with a lot of Asian stores and restaurants, many of which catering to Chinese and Indian Expats. I am surprised that while Manchester has tons of brick and modern structures, Oldham Rd has an ethnic feel that makes me feel like I'm home. Since you live in Oldham, how far is that area from your place? And I wonder how many bus and train lines go through your city from Manchester... and if MetroLink trams go there as well.
> 
> I really want to go through your place so that I can experience Asia once again, but from a different point of view. Really awesome shots, mate! :hug:


I live near to the Manchester boundary, about 7 miles from Manchester City Centre. There`s several buses to Manchester and also the Metrolink Tram. There`s no longer a train running. There is a China Town in the City Centre of Manchester which is far greater than the few businesses that are on Oldham Road, Ancoats.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Band on the Wall on Swan Street. A small live music venue.

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Frog and Bucket Comedy Club, 
Oldham Street.

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Oldham Street, Northern Quarter.

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Northern Quarter.
http://thecastlehotel.info/#history










Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr
















​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Oldham Street,
Northern Quarter.


Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr]

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

A dull, freezing cold day on 
Oldham Street, in the
Northern Quarter...










Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Oldham Street,
Northern Quarter.

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Oldham Street, in the Northern Quarter.

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Northern Quarter on a dull and very cold day.

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

Dale Street,
Northern Quarter.

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Lots of great shots Paul. I'm due a return visit to Manchester soon - once the weather picks up!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Afflecks Palace,
Oldham Street,
Northern Quarter.











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Afflecks Palace,
Oldham Street,
Northern Quarter.





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter.







Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter.





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Northern Quarter.

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## Benonie

Cool posters, nice pictures, great city, beautiful updates! kay:


----------



## aarhusforever

Thank you for all the great and very interesting updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter


MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter



MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr








​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter


----------



## openlyJane

In Manchester, the industrial heritage is ever present. Great pics of The Northern Quarter.


----------



## Somnifor

Manchester looks like an interesting city. I would love to visit.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## Surname47

great pictures. keep it coming.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Roadhouse is an unpretentious, small live music venue on Newton Street. Over the years, some very big names in music, including Coldplay, Blink 182, Kings of Leon etc. played here before making their major signings. 



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

​
........................................................................................................................
.....................................................................................................


----------



## geococcyx

awesome city


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Shudehill.

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Shudehill.










MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester (Centre)*



MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickrl]



MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Another backstreet.











MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr










MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Paul, I like these sorts of urban details, and the intimacies of life in the city.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr










MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter










Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter.

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter










MANCHESTER. by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Manchester Craft and Design Centre,
Oak St, 
Northern Quarter. 
M4 5JD.

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr



MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Oak St, 
Northern Quarter.





MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter.

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr

MANCHESTER by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*










Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

I think that The Northern Quarter needs a little more exploration - by myself!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The back streets.

Northern Quarter

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr]

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

To Ancoats via the Back Streets.

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr










Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

..........................................................................................................................​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester (Piccadilly)*

Market Street.

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre. (Piccadilly).*

Market Street.

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Deansgate.

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Deansgate.










Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Buskers really do travel. That first blues group you pictured have been in Liverpool too over recent weeks.


----------



## Surname47

an old warehouse made into a parking structure. interesting.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Deansgate.










Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Deansgate.










Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*










Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr










Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*










Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*










Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*










[Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*










Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*










Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr



.................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Oxford Road.

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr


Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Museum and University

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

University










Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr]

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

University.

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

University

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr










Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

University

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

University

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*





Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Oxford Road.



Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr










Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Oxford Road.










Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Your images on Oxford Road, the University of Manchester, and Beech Road are just marvelous, I can't describe in a few words the best things about them!

• Oxford Road looks truly charming, with lots of old structures blending in beautifully with the new (I wonder if those are turn-of-the-century), a wide open space with lots of greenery (mostly grass; I wonder if the trees in your pictures have already opened up and started blooming green leaves), a simply opulent and grand church (I don't know what church it is: is it a Catholic, Church of England, or other?), and a wide roadway full of buses (I can sense that it is a busy transit corridor, with lots of double-deckers!). And by the way, it looks like that street is a popular place to hold protests and spray paint graffiti messages that focus on women's rights: I then ask, is Oxford Road a popular meeting place for protesters as they walk down the streets of the city? And by the way, further looking at your images below before the University, I observe the Manchester Museum: is that a modern arts museum or a more traditional one?

• The University simply amazes me with tons of varied architectural designs and styles, from the Classical to the Victorian to the Post-Modern. It is like a museum full of architectural techniques and creations rolled into an area roughly the size of, say, two to three football fields (if not even more), with buildings flanked nearly next to each other with lots of walkways and greens, and the biggest surprise: while bikes and bike racks are abundant, there are not a lot of students walking around the campus. Perhaps because at the time you took those pics, most of them would be at class, which is a perfect opportunity to take those gorgeous images!

• Beech Road for me is a good example of a neighborhood center, in which I could see a line of restaurants filled with diners and customers, and what stands out from the collection is the Bar de Tapas shop. It indeed is a colorful and bright hole-in-the-wall bar/eatery, and it complements well with the older brick structure right behind it, providing a fresh atmosphere in that neighborhood!

Paul, you never cease to amaze me with those neighborhood and university shots. Gotta love them all, mate! :hug:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Contact Theatre,
Oxford Road.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

University Campus.
Dover Street.










Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Whitworth Art Gallery,
Oxford Road.

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Whitworth Art Gallery,
Oxford Road.





Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Whitworth Park,
Oxford Road / Moss Lane East.

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Moss Lane East.

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Oxford Road.

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr
Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr]

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

This end of Oxford Road is probably my favourite area of Manchester ( so far!)


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Hospital Grounds.

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Hospital Grounds ongoing.

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Grafton Street.

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Oxford Road.

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

...............................................................................................
................................................................................................................................​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

The Mark Addy,
Stanley Street.











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Manchester by [email protected], on Flickr

*..................................................................................................................................
.........................................................................................................................................*​


----------



## paul62

*The City of Salford.*








(http://www.visitsalford.info)


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

The M602 motorway.

Salford by [email protected], on Flickr

Salford by [email protected], on Flickr

Salford by [email protected], on Flickr

Salford by [email protected], on Flickr

Salford by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Salford by [email protected], on Flickr

Salford by [email protected], on Flickr]

Salford by [email protected], on Flickr

Salford by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*





​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Eccles New Road.

Salford by [email protected], on Flickr

Salford by [email protected], on Flickr

Salford by [email protected], on Flickr]​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

The Langworthy area of the City.

Salford by [email protected], on Flickr

Salford by [email protected], on Flickr

Salford by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Salford.*

The Langworthy area has a bad reputation for crime (probably exaggerated), and is undergoing regeneration.

Salford by [email protected], on Flickr

Salford by [email protected], on Flickr

Salford by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Langworthy.

Salford by [email protected], on Flickr

Salford by [email protected], on Flickr]​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Langworthy.









​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Chimney Pot Park (aka Langworthy).







​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Chimney Pot Park, 
Langworthy.







​


----------



## openlyJane

^^That's an interesting development; some new builds and some renovations.


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

The Pendleton area is where Salford shopping precinct is. 
It is mainly brutalist architecture and is the epitome of "inner city". 









​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Pendleton, Salford.

Only about 2 or 3 miles away from the City Centre of Manchester.

​

Church built between 1829 and 1831.



[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8653364070/]

[/url]

​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*










​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Along the A6 road:
A bit further down Broad Street, and it`s then called (the) Crescent. You`ll pass more of the University of Salford, the River Irwell, historic, brutalist and abandoned buildings, all within the same vicinity. Further on even more, it then becomes Chapel Street.










​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*









​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

University of Salford.

The Peel Building is the oldest structure at the Salford Campus. Circa 1896. It is adjacent to the A6. 












/url]





​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*











​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

51 Crescent,
Salford, M5 4WX.









​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

The Old Fire Station was built in 1903. It`s now part of the University.
It`s situated on The Crescent (the A6), which is the main road into Manchester.


















​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

The old Salford Fire Station is now used by the University of Salford.

























​
Formerly firemen’s houses. These were modernised and converted into residential homes in 1986.


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

​
Old 1950`s Police Station (below).






​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Along the A6.








​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

The River Irwell.











​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

The old Salford Royal Hospital. Now apartments.





​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Saint Philips Place (just off Chapel Street).

Anglican Church built in 1825.





​
Chapel Street.

​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Salford Cathedral on Chapel Street.

Built between 1844 and 1848.











​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*










​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*









​


----------



## paul62

*Salford.*











​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Chapel Street.









​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*









​


----------



## paul62

*Salford / Manchester*

Blackfriars Street.







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester / Salford*

Blackfriars Street.





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*






​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre*







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*





​


----------



## Abdul Smith

I hope you dont mind me posting this.








[/url]









[/url]


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Paul, you should submit your photos to the Manchester Tourist Board. You really capture the essence of that great city so well. You've given me an urge to explore Salford too, or to just move back to the UK and see if I can get a council flat there (as rough as it may be, I'd never be bored).


----------



## Linguine

love your photos @paul, splendid job there. :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester (Centre)*

Just off New Bridge Street / Trinity Way.


----------



## streetlegal

Another great set of photos. Manchester--and for that matter, other British cities--seem to be coming into their own somewhat. The redbrick, "warehouse" quality of Manchester gives it a certain identity--rough around the edges but definitely appealing in a very urban way.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

There is no such thing as a new shopping experience anymore.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Inside the Triangle (Corn Exchange).







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

There are lots of empty units inside the Corn Exchange.











.................................
.................................................................................................​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Oldham street in the *Northern quarter*.







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Northern Quarter​*
Fire damage on Oldham Street.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Oldham Street in the *Northern Quarter*.









​


----------



## Abdul Smith

"There are lots of empty units inside the Corn Exchange".


Before the IRA bomb, the corn exchange was a bohemian style indoor market. A bit like afflecks palace is today. It should have been restored to what it was.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Swan Street.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Swan Street.





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









.....................................................................................................................​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats.







[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8681320071/][/url]​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Ancoats.







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats.











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats.






​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Ancoats.







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats.







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Ancoats.





​
Methodist Men's Hostel (1903), 
Hood Street.



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Ancoats.







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Great Ancoats street, 
Ancoats.







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

​


----------



## Zool

The Daily Express Building is brilliant & it still looks modern dispite being built in 1939.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Hilton Street in the Northern Quarter.

Some good shutter art of buses in the Hulme area, and how it once really looked.

www.kelzo.com





​


----------



## Munichpictures1970

Nice shots!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Northern Quarter.

Two artists from California who was with Tony from www.kelzo.com doing their art.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

On and around Oldham Street in the Northern Quarter.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Oldham Street,
Northern Quarter.











*...............................................................................................*​


----------



## mick_mc

:cheers:


----------



## Abdul Smith

I think well done graffiti art gives a good urban feel.


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale.*











​


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale.*

The River Roch.









​


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale.*

Rochdale Pioneers Museum









​


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale.*

Rochdale Pioneers Museum







​


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*





​


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*

Falinge Estate.







​


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale.*

Spotland.









​


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*









​


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*



​
*Rochdale Town Hall.*









​


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale.*

Rochdale Town Hall.







​


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*

Rochdale Town Hall.







​


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*











​


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale.*

Rochdale Town Hall.









​


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*

Rochdale Town Hall.









​


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale.*

Rochdale Town Hall.











​


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale.*








*............................................................
...................................................................................................*​


----------



## openlyJane

There are some very handsome civic buildings in towns in the North-West.


----------



## Abdul Smith

If someone was to ask me what Manchester and it`s surrounding areas really looked like, I would tell them to look at this thread. Good photos.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Northern Quarter.

​


----------



## mick_mc

:cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Chorlton-cum-Hardy









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Chorlton-cum-Hardy









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Chorlton-cum-Hardy







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Chorlton-cum-Hardy








​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Chorlton-cum-Hardy







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Chorlton-cum-Hardy





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Chorlton-cum-Hardy







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Chorlton-cum-Hardy



​


----------



## mick_mc

:banana::devil:


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

Alexandra Park,
Glodwick.







​


----------



## paul62

*Oldham.*

Alexandra Park,
Glodwick.









​


----------



## paul62

*Oldham.*

Alexandra Park,
Glodwick.









​


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

Alexandra Park,
Glodwick.









​


----------



## paul62

*Oldham.*

Alexandra Park,
Glodwick.









​


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

Alexandra Park,
Glodwick.











​


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

Alexandra Park, 
Glodwick.







​


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

Alexandra Park in the Glodwick area.





[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8704168177/][/url]

​


----------



## paul62

*Oldham.*

Glodwick.







​


----------



## woody

Paul62, Lovely photos of a beautiful Alexandra Park, cheers


----------



## mick_mc

hno:I WENT ON A NIGHT OUT IN OLDHAM 3 YEARS AGO, AND WE ALL GOT INTO A FIGHT.


----------



## paul62

*Oldham.*



mick_mc said:


> hno:I WENT ON A NIGHT OUT IN OLDHAM 3 YEARS AGO, AND WE ALL GOT INTO A FIGHT.


You should have given them some good karate chops.





​


----------



## mick_mc

hno:I WOULD HAVE DONE BUT WE WERE OUTNUMBERED.


----------



## Abdul Smith

Good updates.


----------



## Surname47

an interesting variety. keep it real.


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Chadderton*

​


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

Manchester Road,
Werneth.



​


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Royton*

Royton is a town within the Metropolitan Borough of Oldham.
It`s about seven and a half miles from Manchester. 









​


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Royton*









​


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*









*..........................................
.......................................................................................*​


----------



## mick_mc

:cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Chorlton-cum-Hardy














http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8711246902/​http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8711246902/


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Chorlton-cum-Hardy









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Chorlton-cum-Hardy









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Chorlton-cum-Hardy









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Chorlton-cum-Hardy







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Chorlton-cum-Hardy







​


----------



## openlyJane

Looks like a, slightly, more upmarket version of Lark Lane.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

West Didsbury

​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

About two and a half miles away from Chorlton-cum-Hardy, and about four and a half miles south of the City Centre. 

Didsbury









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Didsbury





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Didsbury











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Didsbury







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Didsbury









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Didsbury









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Didsbury







​


----------



## aarhusforever

Beautiful and vibrant updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Didsbury







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Didsbury







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Quay Street







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Quay Street.









*....................................................................
........................................................................................*​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Salford Quays


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Salford Quays


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Salford Quays









​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Salford Quays.







​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Salford Quays







​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Salford Quays









​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*





​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Those Salford Quays shots look truly amazing, with all the modern structures, wide highways, and yes, a lovely bridge! Plus those riverside and canalside shots look magnificent: I might spend around 10 to 15 minutes taking all those lovely shots by myself (for those truly make me shine and want to take as many quality images as possible), and I would take a lot of shots from that pedestrian bridge anytime! Quays Plaza to me looks modern yet quiet, while Lowry Outlet Mall is similar to the Premium Outlets I have here in the Bay Area... And I'm surprised that Old Trafford is in Salford Quays.  I thought ManU's stadium is located close to the city center... if that's the case, where would Manchester City's stadium be? To me, Salford Quays is an excellent place for me to start my long photo sessions, not just because of the wonderful views, but also for its serene location and its accessibility to Quays Plaza.

Superb shots again, Paul! :hug:


----------



## Matchstick

fieldsofdreams said:


> Those Salford Quays shots look truly amazing, with all the modern structures, wide highways, and yes, a lovely bridge! Plus those riverside and canalside shots look magnificent: I might spend around 10 to 15 minutes taking all those lovely shots by myself (for those truly make me shine and want to take as many quality images as possible), and I would take a lot of shots from that pedestrian bridge anytime! Quays Plaza to me looks modern yet quiet, while Lowry Outlet Mall is similar to the Premium Outlets I have here in the Bay Area... *And I'm surprised that Old Trafford is in Salford Quays.  I thought ManU's stadium is located close to the city center... if that's the case, where would Manchester City's stadium be?* To me, Salford Quays is an excellent place for me to start my long photo sessions, not just because of the wonderful views, but also for its serene location and its accessibility to Quays Plaza.
> 
> Superb shots again, Paul! :hug:


MUFC is about 1000 feet from the canal/Trafford-Salford border. It's on the Trafford side though. MU is about 2 miles SW from the city centre/town hall and MC is about 2 miles east.

http://postimg.org/image/pdzuahqeb/


Excellent pics Paul.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Salford Quays looks fantastic. I love what they've done with that area. It was very run down at one point, but they've rejuvenated it. It could be Manchester's Canary Wharf, if it becomes Manchester's skyscraper area in the future (the area is perfectly suited for tall buildings).


----------



## robhood

very nice


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Eastlands

A grim day and a grim result for Manchester City on Sunday. Photo taken near the Etihad (City of Manchester) Stadium about an hour before kick off. 
Manchester City 2 - Norwich City 3.



​


----------



## aarhusforever

Awesome updates, Paul :cheers:...Salford looks very cool and interesting IMO


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ardwick

Ardwick is an unpolished area, about a mile east of the City Centre. 







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ardwick









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ardwick





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ardwick









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ardwick


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ardwick

This is a small pocket of the area.







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ardwick









[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8753866671/][/url]

​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ardwick







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ardwick







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ardwick









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ardwick









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*







........................................................​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats


















​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats






.................................................................................................................................​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



​


----------



## paul62

*City Centre, Manchester.*

Northern Quarter.







​
...last one.


----------



## paul62

*Piccadilly, Manchester.*









​


----------



## paul62

*Piccadilly, Manchester.*









​


----------



## paul62

*Piccadilly, Manchester.*

A right wing group (EDL) congregating today.







​


----------



## paul62

*Piccadilly, Manchester.*

And their opposites.








​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












​


----------



## paul62

*Piccadilly, Manchester.*









​


----------



## paul62

*Piccadilly, Manchester.*









​


----------



## paul62

*Piccadilly, Manchester.*


----------



## aljuarez

Great work on this thread, Paul! 
You really capture the vibe of the city. I also love how you provide street names and detailed images.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist

nice updates, and I definitely agree with post 2466!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats

Ancoats is just outside the City Centre and within walking distance.



New Islington Marina







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats

Regeneration is still ongoing.



​
Looking towards Great Ancoats Street.
(Below)



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

On the other side of Great Ancoats Street, near the City Centre.











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*







​
...........................................................last one.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Back in the Northern Quarter again.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

The Northern Quarter.

​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

More from The Northern Quarter.

​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Oldham Street is probably the busiest street in The Northern Quarter. 

​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Oldham Street,
Northern Quarter.

​http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8825883274/


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Oldham Street,
Northern Quarter.



​
................................................................last one..........


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Photos taken early evening, on Sunday 26th May 2013.

Great Ancoats Street.











​


----------



## Gimme_More

Cool. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

On and around Great Ancoats Street.











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Piccadilly Village.













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats





​
Every Street.



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats

All Souls,
Every Street.

Built in 1840.

​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats

​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats









​

Miles Platting

​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Towards Piccadilly Village



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats










​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats

http://saveancoatsdispensary.com/time
http://fight2saveancoatsdispensary.wordpress.com/history-2/





.........................................................................................​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*






​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

The Northern Quarter




​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Oldham Street,
Northern Quarter.








​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Afflecks Palace,
Oldham Street,
Northern Quarter.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Afflecks Palace,
Oldham Street,
Northern Quarter.













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Afflecks Palace,
Oldham Street,
Northern Quarter.











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Afflecks Palace,
Northern Quarter.











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Afflecks Palace,
Northern Quarter.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Afflecks Palace,
Northern Quarter.



​Tib Street,
Northern Quarter.





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Afflecks Palace,
Oldham Street,
Northern Quarter.

​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Afflecks Palace,
Oldham Street,
Northern Quarter.


​





Oldham Street.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8892926058/]​​
................................................................................................................................................


----------



## paul62

*Manchester (centre)*

Mr Thomas's Chop House,
Cross Street.



Manchester`s oldest restaurant.​


[/CENTER]


----------



## paul62

*Manchester (centre)*





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

The Northern, 
Tib Street, 
Northern Quarter.








​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Tib Street,
Northern Quarter.



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Oldham Street,
Northern Quarter.


​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Oldham Street,
Northern Quarter.









​


----------



## paul62

*Piccadilly, Manchester.*

​


----------



## paul62

*Piccadilly, Manchester.*


​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Northern Quarter.







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Northern Quarter.

​


----------



## streetlegal

Manchester got funk!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

More time spent in the Northern Quarter again, today.








​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

In the Northern Quarter.

​
Tib Street.



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Northern Quarter.

Tib Street.

​
Oldham Street.

​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos from Manchester


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Haven't been here for some time, so I will do my best to comment on two of your best collections so far...

The Northern Quarter, to me, looks really quirky with a fashionable mix of modern skyscrapers (I especially like the tall, sleek building set against a pole with a few stickers on the foreground), blending pretty well with low-story brick buildings that house a variety of shops, services, and restaurants on one of the quarter's narrow roadways, giving the feel of a truly dense urban neighborhood. In addition, the backstreets around the neighborhood (especially the apartment buildings along and near Back Turner Street) give a sense of community in which I can feel people live in them because of the area's relative compact area, as well as its accessibility to shops and eateries nearby, and the accessibility of the area by bike truly makes living there worthwhile. And, with all the people shots, it seems to me that Manchester, in many ways, dress a bit more casually than its counterparts in London, especially now that the warm weather kicks in... I truly wonder where people get all those stickers from because it reminds me of a hip, trendy, and evolving neighborhood, much like a college town of sorts.

Splendid snaps again, Paul! :hug:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester (centre)*

Cross Street.




St. Ann Street.

​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester (centre)*

Spinningfields.


​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester (centre)*

http://www.artzu.co.uk/manchester-art-gallery/




Photographed with kind permission of ArtzuGallery.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester (centre)*

King Street.








​


----------



## robhood

Nice pics from Manchester in a sunny day


----------



## paul62

*Manchester (centre)*

I used to wonder through this City without noticing the buildings, street scenes, or anything that I notice now.

​
Or it could have been that I was busy noticing different things, back then.



The Hidden Gem,
Mulberry Street.

​
...............................................
..................................................................................................


----------



## openlyJane

I'd agree, Paul - "reality" is not just about ugliness, but also about beauty and interest. 

People experience things, and notice things quite differently. Beauty, and ugliness, can be found everywhere - if that is what you are looking for - IMO.

I've been told quite often ( mainly by people from other Northern British cities) that my Liverpool pictures are "not real" - but what does that mean? Who wants to spend their time photographing decay - unless it is aesthetically presented? It is natural to look for and to notice beauty. Even those that photograph 'abandonments' present then in aesthetically pleasing ways - and if they didn't - nobody would want to look at them.

Good shots! Manchester has some fine buildings.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Newton Heath

Newton Heath is just under 3 miles from the City Centre and on the main road between Oldham and Manchester. 
Oldham Road.


















​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Newton Heath










​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Newton Heath

The Rochdale Canal.















​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Newton Heath







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Newton Heath

The Rochdale Canal.













.....................................
.................................................................................................​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

On and around Oldham Road, Ancoats.







​

On *Oldham Road*, *Ancoats*, looking at Tib Street, which is the start of the *Northern Quarter*.



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Tib Street in the Northern Quarter.














​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

In the Northern Quarter.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Northern Quarter.





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Northern Quarter.


​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Northern Quarter.






​
*Love being alive.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Oldham Street,
Northern Quarter.









​


@Matt and Phred's Jazz Club,
Tib Street.

​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Chorlton-cum-Hardy

Today...







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Chorlton-cum-Hardy












​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Chorlton-cum-Hardy




@ The Beech inn.




​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Chorlton-cum-Hardy








​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Chorlton-cum-Hardy














​


*A problem is only a problem, if you see it as a problem.*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Today..

Piccadilly.





http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9009174868/​

Approaching St. Peters Square from Oxford Street,

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9009794584/]​







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

St. Peters Square.

​
The back of Manchester Town Hall.

​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Manchester Town Hall.

​
Manchester Town Hall is a big building and full of detail.

​
The interior.

​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Manchester Town Hall,
Albert Square.

​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

Albert Square.

​
Princess Street.




​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*




​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Albert Square / Princess Street





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Car Park covered in rusty panels.







[



​


----------



## cardiff

Great pictures keep it up! Not sure about that rusty car park, though its definitely more interesting than a lot of other car parks around the world! I want it to look less industrial rust and more designer rust.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The River Irk starts in Royton and ends up meeting the River Irwell in Manchester.


















​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Cheetham

Cheetham Hill Road is just north of the City Centre. It is in a very culturally diverse area. 
At night it becomes a seedy Red Light District. 





​
St. Chads 1847.







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Cheetham

Cheetham Hill Road
















​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Cheetham Hill Road.

Jewish Museum.










​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

At the end of Cheetham Hill Road, near the City Centre, is a cluster of buildings and modern apartments that is known as the *Green Quarter*.













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Green Quarter.











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Green Quarter.

















​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Afternoon in the Northern Quarter.











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter.





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

An afternoon in the City Centre.

Mosley Street.













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Mosley Street.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The _Northern Quarter_ is City Centre without the same chain stores and much less hustle and bustle.
















​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter.















​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*








[/url​]


​


----------



## Brummyboy92

Northern Quarter is my favourite part of Manchester easily :-D


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats

The Ashton Canal.











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats
















*Same places, different perspective.*​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*






​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter.

















​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter.





​


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Such a top class British and Northern European city. I love the diversity of architecture and of people (seems like the kind of place where you can just be yourself and where anything goes!). I put Manchester well and truly up there in Europe's top 10. I don't care what anyone says. It's a brilliant city.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Comfortably Numb said:


> Such a top class British and Northern European city. I love the diversity of architecture and of people (seems like the kind of place where you can just be yourself and where anything goes!). I put Manchester well and truly up there in Europe's top 10. I don't care what anyone says. It's a brilliant city.


Thank you CN. Your continued interest has not gone unnoticed and is much appreciated.

Random shots from the Northern Quarter this Afternoon.



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter.











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter.


















...................................................................................................................................​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester Airport*

@ Terminal 3











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester Airport.*

Terminal 3 is mainly short haul, domestic and budget airlines.












......................................................................................................​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

I like being in the Northern Quarter.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Great Ancoats Street.





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Gay Village.

Minshull Street.

​

Canal Street.



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*








[/url]







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Chorlton-cum-Hardy

Beech Road.








​
Barlow Moor Road.



​
.......................

.............................................................​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter.

Oldham Street.











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*















​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Castlefield.



​

*Museum of Science and Industry (MOSI)​*








​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Castlefield













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*MOSI, Castlefield.*










​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*MOSI, Castlefield*.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









]



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*















​
...............................................................................................................


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Fallowfield

Fallowfield is about 3 miles south of the City Centre and has a big student population.






















​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Fallowfield









​


​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Fallowfield

Fallowfield Campus, Manchester Metropolitan University. (Known as the Toast Rack).
Built in 1959.










​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Rusholme

Down Wilmslow Road, in the City Centre direction.
Rusholme is about 2 miles away from the City Centre.

















​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Rusholme

Wilmslow Road.















​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Rusholme

Wilmslow Road.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Rusholme















​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Rusholme















​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Rusholme

Wilmslow Road.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Rusholme

Wilmslow Road.















​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Rusholme

Tonight....









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Rusholme













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Rusholme











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Rusholme















​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Rusholme











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Rusholme







​


----------



## UmarPK

Hey Paul did you feel safe on Wilmslow Rd? :lol:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



UmarPK said:


> Hey Paul did you feel safe on Wilmslow Rd? :lol:


Yes. I would not class it as unsafe.


Rusholme



​


----------



## UmarPK

^ I just thought a British lad like yourself may have felt uncomfortable around all those Asians on Wilmslow road... 

By the way I've been there too, good food.


----------



## Benonie

Very colorful streets over there. I've just booked a train ticket for a daytrip to Manchester next month. I suppose we stay in the city center to see the _must-visit attractions_ with the kid.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



UmarPK said:


> ^ I just thought a British lad like yourself may have felt uncomfortable around all those Asians on Wilmslow road...
> 
> By the way I've been there too, good food.


And what made you think that? 



Benonie said:


> Very colorful streets over there. I've just booked a train ticket for a daytrip to Manchester next month. I suppose we stay in the city center to see the _must-visit attractions_ with the kid.


Thanks Benonie. Hope you have a good time. 


Rusholme



...........................................................​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*













​
Deansgate Locks.



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Rochdale Canal, heading towards Castlefield Basin.










​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Castlefield.












​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield Basin.













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield Basin.











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield Basin.













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Castlefield Basin.











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Castlefield Basin.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

Oxford Road.





​

...........................................


----------



## Benonie

Great!


----------



## Abdul Smith

Good pictures of Castle field and on Wilmslow Road previous.


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Exchange Quay Metrolink station.

















​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*





​
Salford Quays.







​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Salford Quays/MediaCityUK











​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

MediaCityUK














​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford/Salford*

MediaCityUK







​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*



​
The Bridgewater Canal.







​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*



​
*On the Trafford/Salford boundary.​*




​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford/Salford*







​


----------



## AmoreUrbs

I like the industrial charm of this city and how has been good to mix old and new.. the typical "British" use of brick is also what matches well with the industrial panorama.. good pics!


----------



## Benonie

^^ Funny, I just wanted to write almost the same comment!


----------



## paul62

*Salford*







*Salford* (left) *Trafford* (right)



​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

On the Trafford side of the Manchester Ship Canal.











​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford/Salford*

Looking at Salford from the Trafford side of the Manchester Ship Canal.











​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

Trafford Park




​
The Bridgewater Canal.







​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

The Bridgewater Canal.









​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

The Bridgewater Canal at twilight.













..................................​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Northern Quarter.











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter.














​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter.






​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter.
















​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Early evening, stroll in the Northern Quarter.











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter















​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Northern Quarter













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Northern Quarter.













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter


















​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre*









........................​


----------



## paul62

*Salford/Manchester*



Along the River Irwell, which divides the two cities of Manchester and Salford.













​


----------



## paul62

*Salford/Manchester*













​


----------



## paul62

*Salford/Manchester*

The River Irwell. 

To the left, is the start of what was the Manchester Bolton & Bury Canal, which has been disused since 1961. There are plans to restore it.





The River Irwell.









​


----------



## paul62

*Salford/Manchester*

The River Irwell.













​


----------



## paul62

*Salford/Manchester*





​
*Manchester.​*










​


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Shaw and Crompton* is a town within the *Metropolitan **Borough of Oldham*. It is usually named Crompton, or Shaw and Crompton on a map, but is known as *Shaw* to everyone local. It once had many cotton mills, which are now closed down. Some of the old cotton mills are now used as warehouses for the (Liverpool based) shop direct group.









​


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Shaw and Crompton*













​


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Shaw and Crompton*









​


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Shaw and Crompton*




Crompton Moor is an area of moorland in the South Pennines. It is on the outskirts of Shaw and Crompton.






Waterfall at an unused quarry.










​


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Shaw and Crompton*

Views from Crompton Moor.

















​


----------



## paul62

*Rochdale*

*Milnrow*

Right next to Shaw and Crompton is* Milnrow*, a town within the *Metropolitan Borough of Rochdale*.

The River Beal is a tributary of the River Roch.







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Back at the NQ in the City Centre of Manchester.














​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ[/CENTER













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*

NQ











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ











​


----------



## Benonie

Great shots! Splendid murals.  Love the brick, industrial architecture and the yellow street cars.
Unfortunately we didn't reach Manchester this summer. We had to cut the second, urban part of our trip, because of urgent family reasons...


----------



## paul62

Benonie said:


> Great shots! Splendid murals.  Love the brick, industrial architecture and the yellow street cars.
> Unfortunately we didn't reach Manchester this summer. We had to cut the second, urban part of our trip, because of urgent family reasons...


Hopefully, you will get to spend time in the UK again one day.. 



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester (City Centre)*

NQ





​


----------



## Benonie

paul62 said:


> Hopefully, you will get to spend time in the UK again one day..


We sure will. I've noticed there are a lot of direct flights to Manchester Airport. :cheers:


----------



## paul62

Benonie said:


> We sure will. I've noticed there are a lot of direct flights to Manchester Airport. :cheers:


Manchester would make a great base to visit other places too. Chester, Liverpool, North Wales etc are all within reach.


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

*The Trafford Centre*: 
(Photos from phone)

​


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

*The Trafford Centre.​*


----------



## paul62

*Trafford*

*@ The Trafford Centre.​*





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Shudehill













​


----------



## paul62

Bristol Mike said:


> Great urban shots of Manchester mate. I love the little Tudor building in front of the Corn Exchange building. Surely there can't be many of those styled buildings in Manchester?


No, there`s not many Mike.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shambles_Square,_Manchester


----------



## streetlegal

Really interesting shots. 

Wish I could blot out the Arndale Centre.


----------



## Benonie

Lovely street and festival scenes! :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*










*Manchester - Salford*

The River Irwell







​


----------



## paul62

*Salford - Manchester*













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*





Barton Arcade







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*















​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Withy Grove





​
Shudehill








[/url​]





​


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great shots as always. These photos, especially the most recent, really give Manchester a homely appearance.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

On and around Great Ancoats Street.











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Great Ancoats Street







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The Rochdale Canal















​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Great Ancoats Street



​
Great Ancoats Street / Oldham Road / Swan Street

​Swan Street







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Portland Street.







On one side of Portland Street is Manchester`s Gay Village. On the other side is China Town.

*China Town*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*China Town*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*China Town​*










​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

*China Town​*








​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*China Town​*








​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*China Town​*










​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

*China Town*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

*China Town*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

*China Town​*








​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre.*

*China Town​*








​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre*

Portland Street.







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

22nd September 2013.











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre*

*China Town​*






​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## Bristol Mike

Love the recent updates mate - keep them coming.


----------



## Benonie

^^ Indeed. Pretty street scenes with wonderful people. :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thank you Mike and Benonie :cheers1:

Today......... 









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



http://origin-princessstreet.com/









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Today....

Oldham Street, 
*Northern Quarter*.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*



@The Castle Hotel,
Oldham Street.

http://thecastlehotel.info/







​


----------



## paul62

*NQ​*







​


----------



## Benonie

Beer and street art. How fine life can be! :cheers1:


----------



## Biegonice

I have never been to Manchaster, and had a bad image of the place. The pictures here challenge me! It seems like a very nice European city. And there are even trams, which I love in cities. Thanks for great galleries!


----------



## paul62

Biegonice said:


> I have never been to Manchaster, and had a bad image of the place. The pictures here challenge me! It seems like a very nice European city. And there are even trams, which I love in cities. Thanks for great galleries!


In my opinion, Manchester is an ok place, although I don`t necessarily think everyone will automatically like it. Thanks for looking in.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*







​


----------



## Taller Better

Manchester is such an under-rated city; you are revealing its beauty as one would peel an onion; layer by layer. Every time I go through your thread I want to book a flight and go back to visit...


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^ Thanks for the appreciation TB. 



​


----------



## Mastermind7

MANCHESTER ROCKSSSSS


----------



## apinamies

Nice pictures and lot of pictures too!

Some reason I imagined that all houses are red brick buildings in Manchester. :nuts:


----------



## Benonie

Great updates Paul!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thanks guys.

This pub is not as old as it looks.....









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## Taller Better

^^ hehe Moose Coffee made me smile! 

I could just stop in at The Vine right now for a nice cool Pint! :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*



Taller said:


> ^^ hehe Moose Coffee made me smile!
> 
> I could just stop in at The Vine right now for a nice cool Pint! :cheers:


I have noticed from your past comments that you seem to like the traditional British pubs. 
At some point I will have to sample Moose Coffee. 
Thanks TB.

​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice photos and into this Manchester thread :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*










​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre*







​


----------



## Benonie

Are those real pigeons, ot a part of the artwork?


----------



## paul62

Benonie said:


> Are those real pigeons, ot a part of the artwork?


They are real.


----------



## Taller Better

how cool! kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks.

*Northern Quarter​*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ​*








​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ​*








​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ​*












​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

In and around the *Northern Quarter*.










​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ​*













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ​*










​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ​*










​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ​*








​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ​*








​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## Benonie

Great pics, also the shabby ones. This one is gorgeous. These ones are gorgeous.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Benonie said:


> Great pics, also the shabby ones. This one is gorgeous. These ones are gorgeous.


 ^^Thanks.

The north side of the City Centre has always been rough around the edges.






​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*







​ 


Looking towards the Northern Quarter.



​


----------



## capricorn2000

you've shown lots of nice and interesting characters of the city.
I love your photos.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks.

Towards Ancoats.











​


----------



## Benonie

Is that a new midrise building, or a renovation?


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Benonie said:


> Is that a new midrise building, or a renovation?


New (apartments). The steel frame had been there since 2008, due to bankruptcy of the original developer.

NQ







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Today...........









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*










​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester.*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



http://landmarkmanchester.co.uk/location/st-peters-square-partnership/










​


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great tours as always - a real impressive mix of architectural styles.


----------



## Benonie

Great Victorian and modern architecture. I suppose that 'Picture House' is/was a cinema?


----------



## iamtheSTIG

-delete-


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Benonie said:


> Great Victorian and modern architecture. I suppose that 'Picture House' is/was a cinema?


Yes, a long time ago it was a cinema (built in 1911).



Almost opposite is another building that was a cinema from 1930 until it closed in 2004. It is due to be flattened.







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Oxford Street









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*








Tonight Manchester United play Real Sociedad in the Champions League.



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*







​


----------



## Benonie

I always love railway bridges in the middle of town. Gives a very urban feeling. kay:


----------



## paul62

*Wigan*

*Leigh* is a town within the *Metropolitan Borough of Wigan*. It is about 10 miles outside of Manchester.




A half hour canal walk can be a mix of everything town and country.

The Leigh branch of the Bridgewater Canal.









​


----------



## paul62

*Wigan*

*Leigh*











​


----------



## paul62

*Wigan*

*Leigh*

The Leigh branch of the Bridgewater Canal.











​


----------



## paul62

*Wigan*

*Leigh*











​


----------



## paul62

*Wigan*

*Leigh*





​


----------



## paul62

*Wigan*

*Leigh*









​


----------



## paul62

*Wigan*

*Leigh*




Here is where the Bridgewater Canal meets the Leeds and Liverpool Canal.









​


----------



## paul62

*Wigan*

*Leigh*

The Leigh branch of the Leeds and Liverpool Canal.









​


----------



## paul62

*Wigan*

*Leigh*









​


----------



## paul62

*Wigan*

*Leigh*

Town Hall







​


----------



## paul62

*Wigan*

*Leigh*











​


----------



## paul62

*Wigan*

*Leigh*

The Leigh branch of the Leeds and Liverpool Canal.









​


----------



## paul62

*Wigan*

*Leigh*









​


----------



## paul62

*Wigan*

*Leigh*











​


----------



## paul62

*Wigan*

*Leigh*

The Leigh branch of the Leeds and Liverpool Canal.











​


----------



## paul62

*Wigan*

*Leigh*



Pennington Flash Country Park







​


----------



## paul62

*Wigan*

*Leigh*



*Pennington Flash Country Park​*






​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Back to the *Northern Quarter* today..









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ​*
The right place at the right time..









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ​*








​


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Rainy days won't stop us!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thanks ^^

Latte in the *Northern Quarter*.










​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ​*






​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ​*








​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ​*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ​*






​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ​*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ​*






​


----------



## Benonie

Vinyl record nostalgia. kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Benonie said:


> Vinyl record nostalgia. kay:


I remember them well. 

*NQ​*






​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Today

*NQ​*












​


----------



## Comfortably Numb

How was the pie & mash?


----------



## midrise

Was that Johnny Marr running about at the record shops??..:uh::?:uh:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Comfortably Numb said:


> How was the pie & mash?


Hi CN. How are ya mate? It was real nice. I went back again today.  Nice one.



midrise said:


> Was that Johnny Marr running about at the record shops??..:uh::?:uh:


Thanks midrise. I never knew Johnny Marr was known in the States. kay:

*NQ​*














​


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Great photos Paul. I'll have to check out that pie & mash place (if they have a vegetarian menu?). I'm doing good. I actually have a good friend in Manchester so when I finally visit the UK I will be spending a day or two in your great city. 

The guy in the window looks like he's about to sign a band for a record deal.


----------



## midrise

:rock:^^..I will be seeing, "The Messenger," Johnny Nov. 17 in Baltimore.....Love Electronic, New Order, The Smiths, and many other bands from Manchester and England......Bryan Ferry/Roxy Music is my favorite..:applause::applause::applause::cheers1:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks guys.

*Northern Quarter​*
@The Soup Kitchen
http://soup-kitchen.co.uk/









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ​*






​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

The weather has been dismal.
West Didsbury











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

West Didsbury.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

West Didsbury.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

West Didsbury.





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

West Didsbury











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

West Didsbury.







....



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Didsbury







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Today..











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



South King Street











http://al-bacio.co.uk/​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Deansgate









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield





http://castlefieldmarket.org.uk/







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield







Deansgate​






http://www.creativetourist.com/manchester/castlefield-spinningfields-and-deansgate/​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield











http://www.visitmanchester.com/articles/attractions/castlefield/​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield









​


----------



## streetlegal

Stunning. I love the gritty beauty of Manchester.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Deansgate









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## Benonie

Wow! That Railway viaduct is impressive, massive and stunning! 

And Plaza is a beautiful art deco building, what is it used for? Theater, Shopping?....


----------



## paul62

*Stockport*



Benonie said:


> Wow! That Railway viaduct is impressive, massive and stunning!
> 
> And Plaza is a beautiful art deco building, what is it used for? Theater, Shopping?....


Thanks Benonie.
The Plaza is used as both theatre and cinema. Yes, it`s nice, but I have never seen the inside of it. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plaza_Cinema,_Stockport
http://www.stockportplaza.co.uk/

​


----------



## Benonie

Oké, thanks Paul! The retro program looks great.


----------



## paul62

*Stockport*

Today...





Stockport Town Hall












​


----------



## paul62

*Stockport*

*Bramhall*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bramhall







​


----------



## paul62

*Stockport*

*Bramhall*










​


----------



## paul62

*Stockport*

*Bramhall*

Bramall Hall and Park. (14th century).












​


----------



## paul62

*Stockport*

*Bramhall*
Bramall Hall and Park











​


----------



## paul62

*Stockport*

*Bramhall*
Bramall Hall and Park









​


----------



## paul62

*Stockport*

*Bramhall*
Bramall Hall and Park











​


----------



## Leongname

Bramall Hall is a very beautiful house, thanks Paul!


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

An overcast afternoon @ MediaCityUK/Salford Quays.







​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*









​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*









​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*











​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*





​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*









​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*









​


----------



## Benonie

Cool! I love the modern architecture of Salford. What was there before, industry?


----------



## Jonesy55

It was the old port area.


----------



## paul62

Benonie said:


> Cool! I love the modern architecture of Salford. What was there before, industry?


Thanks Benonie.
Salford is quite a big place and has many different extremes, both good and bad.




Jonesy55 said:


> It was the old port area.


Thanks Jonesy.

​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

*Eccles*











​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

*Eccles*









​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

*Eccles*


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Just over 3.5 miles away, but seems worlds apart.

*Worsley*









​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

*Worsley*











​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

*Worsley*







​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

*Worsley*









​


----------



## midrise

Enchanting.........Tonight I finally get too see a fellow Brit, Johnny Marr, in Baltimore at The Rams Head Live...:soon:...How Soon is Now said The Messenger..kay:..:cheers1:..kay:..:colgate::colgate:


----------



## Leongname

paul62 said:


> *Worsley​*


Such a beautiful view!


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

^^Thanks Leongname.
Hope you enjoyed the concert midrise. 

Ordsall


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Ordsall





​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Ordsall









​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

On the Salford side of the Irwell. 









​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*







​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*









​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*









​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*











​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*

Chapel Street: A lot of changes are going on. I was last here, about 6 months ago.









​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Leongname said:


> Nice time Paul!


Defo.



Jonesy55 said:


> You do get about Paul! More nice shots, keep 'em coming ��


Thanks mate.














​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

http://www.factorymanchester.com/












​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

More from the *Northern Quarter*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ​*








​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ​*










​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ​*










​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ​*










​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ​*










​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ​*















​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ​*
@Terrace NQ
43 Thomas St.











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ​*








​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ​*








​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ​*










​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*







​


----------



## cardiff

Great pics, i had a great time last year at the Christmas markets!


----------



## Benonie

About that Square: Is there a historical connection between Manchester and Lincoln?


----------



## paul62

Benonie said:


> About that Square: Is there a historical connection between Manchester and Lincoln?


Thanks Benonie. Well spotted.
Yes, it does appear there was once a connection.

http://www.theguardian.com/theguard...b/04/lincoln-oscars-manchester-cotton-abraham

http://www.manchestergalleries.org/the-collections/public-art/abraham-lincoln/


----------



## paul62

[/RIGHT]


----------



## paul62

*Tameside*

*Ashton-under-Lyne​*










​


----------



## paul62

*Tameside*

*Ashton-under-Lyne​*















​


----------



## paul62

*Tameside*

*Ashton-under-Lyne​*










​


----------



## paul62

*Tameside*

*Ashton-under-Lyne​*








​


----------



## paul62

*Tameside*

*Ashton-under-Lyne​*


[





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Back in the city centre today ...









​


----------



## Taller Better

The plaque about Arthur Brooke and Brooke Bond tea was interesting!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Collyhurst: 

What you see, is what you get. 











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Collyhurst











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Heading towards the city centre.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

In the city centre...











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Bolton*

Smithills Hall and Country Park










​


----------



## paul62

*Bolton*





Town Centre



​


----------



## paul62

*Bolton*

Town Hall









​


----------



## paul62

*Bolton*



Bolton Museum









​


----------



## paul62

*Bolton*

Bolton Museum























​


----------



## paul62

*Bolton*

Around the Town Centre.












​


----------



## paul62

*Bolton*







​


----------



## paul62

*Bolton*

*Turton* in the Metropolitan Borough of *Bolton*



http://www.eagleymills.org.uk/home.htm



Eagley Mills 









​


----------



## paul62

*Bolton*

South Turton









​


----------



## paul62

*Bolton*

South Turton











​


----------



## paul62

*Bolton*

South Turton











​


----------



## paul62

*Bolton*

South Turton











​


----------



## paul62

*Bolton*

South Turton












​


----------



## paul62

*Bolton*

South Turton









​


----------



## paul62

*Bolton*

South Turton







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

@random

*Northern Quarter​*







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ​*










​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester City Centre*

*NQ​*








​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ​*










​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*NQ​*








​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

_China Town_





​


----------



## Pryde Hart

Great photos. Well done.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Into 2014. 







​


----------



## Joker87

More than a mere photographic thread, its as though your pictures are actually telling a story. well thought and well done, its almost as if I was there.

PS - Arent high level platforms for trams a bit uncomfortable in central urban settings?


----------



## Leongname

paul62 said:


> Into 2014.


It's grrrrreat!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thank you ^^

Today in the city centre... 










​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*





​


----------



## Benonie

Beautiful updates Paul! Happy New Year to all of you! :cheers1:


----------



## paul62

Benonie said:


> Beautiful updates Paul! Happy New Year to all of you! :cheers1:


Thank you Benonie. Happy new year.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*2014*




[/url]



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*














​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












[/url​]









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

















​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*






China Town







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

China Town












​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## christos-greece

Very good, very nice new photos from Manchester


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks Christos

Looking different than it did when I was last here in December 2012.


West Gorton











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

West Gorton











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats









​


----------



## DWest

nice - I love that old areas of red bricks.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks DWest

West Didsbury











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

West Didsbury











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

West Didsbury











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

West Didsbury
















​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

West Didsbury









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

West Didsbury











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

West Didsbury











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

West Didsbury











​


----------



## streetlegal

Superb updates


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks streetlegal

Ancoats











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## Benonie

Fantastic updates Paul. I love this one! :cheers:


----------



## streetlegal

Benonie said:


> Fantastic updates Paul. I love this one! :cheers:


Me too.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thanks Benonie & streetlegal

Fallowfield











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Fallowfield











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Withington











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Withington









​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos from Manchester


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks Christos

West Didsbury









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

West Didsbury











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

West Didsbury











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

West Didsbury
















​


----------



## Benonie

Looks like a pleasant neighborhood! Nice pictures Paul.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Manchester Central Library













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Manchester Central Library













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Manchester Central Library













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Manchester Central Library













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Manchester Central Library













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Manchester Central Library













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Manchester Central Library













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Manchester Central Library











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Manchester Central Library













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*












​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## markydeedrop

Great pics Paul. I didn't know you were such a hardcore photographer! Cracking stuff and keep up the good work.


----------



## marni1971

Brilliant pics of what looks like a great end result. Thanks!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks

Ancoats









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Castlefield/Deansgate












​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

















Plagiarism is not a crime per se, but in academia and industry, it is a serious ethical offence...​


----------



## Benonie

Love the street scenes. And the great architecture! Nice shots Paul. :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Northern Quarter









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











Plagiarism is not a crime per se, but in academia and industry, it is a serious ethical offence..​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester


----------



## paul62

*Tameside*



(Wikipedia)​

*Dukinfield*









​


----------



## paul62

*Tameside*

*Ashton-under-Lyne
*










​


----------



## paul62

*Tameside*

*Ashton-under-Lyne*









​


----------



## paul62

*Tameside*

*Ashton-under-Lyne*











​


----------



## paul62

*Tameside*

*Ashton-under-Lyne*









​


----------



## paul62

*Tameside*

*Ashton-under-Lyne*











​


----------



## paul62

*Tameside*

*Ashton-under-Lyne*









​


----------



## paul62

*Tameside*

*Ashton-under-Lyne*











​


----------



## paul62

*Tameside*

*Ashton-under-Lyne*











​


----------



## paul62

*Tameside*

*Ashton-under-Lyne*









​


----------



## paul62

*Tameside*

*Droylsden*








​


----------



## paul62

*Tameside*

*Droylsden*







​


----------



## paul62

*Tameside*

*Droylsden*









​


----------



## paul62

*Tameside*

*Droylsden*









​


----------



## paul62

*Tameside*

*Droylsden*









​


----------



## paul62

*Tameside*

Yesterday....

*Mossley*









​


----------



## paul62

*Tameside*

*Mossley*










​


----------



## paul62

*Tameside*

*Mossley*









​


----------



## paul62

*Tameside*

*Mossley*









​


----------



## paul62

*Tameside*

*Mossley*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Levenshulme











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Levenshulme









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Levenshulme









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Levenshulme









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Levenshulme









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Levenshulme











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Levenshulme







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Levenshulme







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

_Whalley Range_ is characterised by its tree lined streets of large detached and semi-detached Victorian houses, (albeit a lot of them have been converted into flats), intermixed with late 20th-century low rise apartment blocks, and other housing.

It lies about 2 miles southwest of the City Centre, between Chorlton-cum-hardy, Moss Side and Old Trafford.



Whalley Range









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Whalley Range









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Whalley Range











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Whalley Range











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Whalley Range











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Whalley Range









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Heading towards the City Centre...

Moss Side







Left is Castlefield and right is the City Centre...

​


----------



## Taller Better

Beautiful Spring shots! I particularly love the photos of the old churches....

By the way, Coronation Street has rather seamlessly moved over to their glamorous new digs in the Salford Quays. I hadn't even realise the move happened....


----------



## paul62

Taller said:


> Beautiful Spring shots! I particularly love the photos of the old churches....
> 
> By the way, Coronation Street has rather seamlessly moved over to their glamorous new digs in the Salford Quays. I hadn't even realise the move happened....


Thanks TB. Yes Coronation Street has moved now. My son has worked as an extra in it a few times, (including a small talking part once). I should be visiting the old studios next week Thursday.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Yesterday: Latte in the _Northern Quarter_...
NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Today.. NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ









​


----------



## Taller Better

paul62 said:


> Thanks TB. Yes Coronation Street has moved now. My son has worked as an extra in it a few times, (including a small talking part once). I should be visiting the old studios next week Thursday.


Are the old studios going to be open for visitors now like they used to be in the old days?


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:


----------



## paul62

Taller said:


> Are the old studios going to be open for visitors now like they used to be in the old days?


Yes they are already open now, but only temporarily. 

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/whats-on/coronation-street-tours-start-april-6556790


----------



## Benonie

So they still playing Coronation Street?! I remember they broadcasted it in the the seventies here.
I love the colorful pictures on previous pictures, Paul! Great job. :cheers:


----------



## paul62

^^I never knew Coronation Street got to these different places. 

Thanks Benonie. I hope you and your family are doing well.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Manchester Cathedral*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Manchester Cathedral*













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Manchester Cathedral*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Manchester Cathedral*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

*Manchester Cathedral*











​


----------



## Mr Bricks

The Northern Quarter looks like a really cool place.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hanging_Bridge

http://www.manchestercathedral.org/history/hanging-bridge











​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ And the new updates are also very nice


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks christos

more from yesterday...







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester/Salford*







About the bricked up arches..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victoria_Arches

http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums...-air-raid-shelters-manchester-jan-2012-a.html



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester/Salford*









​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*









​


----------



## paul62

*Salford*







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## streetlegal

Really good updates--nice and varied urbanity


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks streetlegal.

The Northern quarter http://northernquartermanchester.com/

NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ










​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Today....

NQ













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Todays "all in the mind" caffeine fix......

NQ













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Today..
NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ









​


----------



## Benonie

Fantastic stuff Paul! :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks Benonie.

NQ







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Today: on a dull and rainy Saturday afternoon.

NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

and then...
NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Today as it happened....

NQ





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Early evening...

NQ







..........................



_Manchester City FC_ hit town....



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

More about East Manchester.

Eastlands









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Eastlands







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*










​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Eastlands 





Clayton



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clayton_Hall





​


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! quite an interesting city.
everybody's aglow and yes, most of them wore something blue on that winning celebration.
I love the old section of the city.


----------



## capricorn2000

I'm sorry Paul, this was unintentionally done. - double posting. if the moderator can delete this, it would be great.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thank you x2 Capricorn 

Today...

NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Rusholme











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Rusholme









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Rusholme









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Rusholme









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Rusholme











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Whitworth Park....









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Whitworth Park...











The injury we do and the one we suffer are not weighed in the same scales. ~Aesop, Fables​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

May 26th 2014
NQ






Had 2 drinks & 1 piss









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

May 26th 2014

NQ











One should examine oneself for a very long time before thinking of condemning others. ~Molière​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

May 29th 2014
NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

May 29th 2014





NQ







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Today....
NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ









You never really learn much from hearing yourself speak. ― George Clooney​


----------



## zeb

great pics ! love pictures of random people.


----------



## Taller Better

Great new neighbourhood and "people" shots, Paul! :yes:


----------



## Jonesy55

You must spend a fortune in Northern Quarter cafe-bars Paul!


----------



## Benonie

I love all those gorgeous bars! :cheers:

And what is this? Looks great.


----------



## Jonesy55

It's a sculpture fixed onto a few remnants of an old brick building next to Afflecks Palace. The 'Tib Street Horn' 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_public_art_in_Greater_Manchester#Manchester


----------



## paul62

zeb said:


> great pics ! love pictures of random people.


Thank you zeb



Taller said:


> Great new neighbourhood and "people" shots, Paul! :yes:


Thanks very much TB



Jonesy55 said:


> You must spend a fortune in Northern Quarter cafe-bars Paul!


Hi Jonesy, I probably do, but you only live once.

"Anyone who lives within their means suffers from a lack of imagination.”
― Oscar Wilde :lol: 



Benonie said:


> I love all those gorgeous bars! :cheers:
> 
> And what is this? Looks great.


Hi and thanks Benonie, I like your way of thinking

(Answer to your question below)



Jonesy55 said:


> It's a sculpture fixed onto a few remnants of an old brick building next to Afflecks Palace. The 'Tib Street Horn'
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_public_art_in_Greater_Manchester#Manchester


Thanks everyone.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Central Park Metrolink stop, Newton Heath.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Greater Manchester Police HQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Miles Platting









​


----------



## Benonie

Great updates. I love the modern tram infrastructure. And the scrap!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester indeed :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks

Today...









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Today...
NQ













“How can I clearly see what’s wrong with someone else, and then look at myself as though I’m standing in front of a fogged mirror? ” 
― Jarod Kintz.​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Last night... NQ











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Today..... NQ







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ









​


----------



## streetlegal

More great photos. You make Manchester seem endlessly interesting.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



streetlegal said:


> More great photos. You make Manchester seem endlessly interesting.


Thank you once again streetlegal.




​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Some from last night....
NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ










​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ









​
Live truth instead of professing it. ~Elbert Hubbard​


----------



## Benonie

Great updates again Paul! Quality of pictures even improves! kay: I see I will have no problem choosing a trendy bar while visiting the city. :cheers:

By the way, I love this car! British?


----------



## paul62

Benonie said:


> Great updates again Paul! Quality of pictures even improves! kay: I see I will have no problem choosing a trendy bar while visiting the city. :cheers:
> 
> By the way, I love this car! British?


Thanks very much Benonie.

There`s loads of bars all over Manchester. 

I think the car is a 1964 Morris Oxford VI. Yes, a British car.
It`s always parked there and I`ve never seen it move from that spot.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Today...
NQ







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ











Many of us believe that wrongs aren't wrong if it's done by nice people like ourselves. - Unknown​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Just outside of the city centre

Ancoats









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Ancoats



[





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











It is easy to believe in freedom of speech for those with whom we agree. - Leo McKern​


----------



## Benonie

paul62 said:


> There`s loads of bars all over Manchester.


:cheers: Thanks! What's the price of a pint of beer in these bars?


----------



## paul62

Benonie said:


> :cheers: Thanks! What's the price of a pint of beer in these bars?


It is not cheap to drink in Manchester city centre, (it never has been). It depends which bar you go to, and which beer you prefer. I would expect to pay around £3.50 for a pint of beer in a city centre bar (about 4.4 euros). You can still find both cheaper, and more expensive places to drink though. :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Tonight..
















[/url​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## Mr Bricks

Nice. Certainly a city I would like to visit.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos


----------



## ferdinand mex

Amazing!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thank you Mr Bricks, christos and Ferdinand.

NQ









​


----------



## Benonie

Tough car!


----------



## xistracinho

Very nice. My city is known as "Manchester Catarinense" (Manchester of Santa Catarina state in Brazil), because the intense demographic and industrial expansion in 70's. But the real Manchester seems better. :tiasd: :lol:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thanks Benonie & xistracinho

NQ











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ









​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thanks Christos

Today....
NQ









​


----------



## Benonie

"_Cakes make better lovers!_"


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Benonie 


NQ

​

Today....







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Today...


The Hulme area has been rebuilt twice in the space of thirty years, and hasn`t always looked like this.

http://www.exhulme.co.uk/page2.php

Hulme








...........................






​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Hulme











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Hulme









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Hulme









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Hulme











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Hulme









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Hulme









Towards the city centre.



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ







​


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great updates Paul!


----------



## Benonie

Great! Do I love summer in the city! :cheers2: Excellent updates Paul.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Mike Benonie

NQ

​

Today.....





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ







​


----------



## Leongname

nice update Paul,
but I cannot guess, what for they meet together in the cafe? LOL


paul62 said:


> ​


----------



## paul62

Leongname said:


> nice update Paul,
> but I cannot guess, what for they meet together in the cafe? LOL


All we can do is speculate:lol:


​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Today...







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Continued from yesterday...









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*







​


----------



## VDB

Lovely! :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks VDB.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Same places, different faces....

NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Today....











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

[







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*










​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*













​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*










​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester Pride parade 2014*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester Pride parade 2014*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester Pride parade 2014*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester Pride parade 2014*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester Pride parade 2014*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester Pride parade 2014*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester Pride parade 2014*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester Pride parade 2014*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester Pride parade 2014*







​


----------



## VDB

Excellent pictures Paul!


----------



## diddyD

I was there,it was an amazing procession - good pics.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

VDB Diddy Thanks.

Over the weekend...

NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ





​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Today....
NQ







​


----------



## christos-greece

Really very nice, great updates Paul :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

My favourite was the Rover's Return float, with Gary popping open a tinny of Heineken! 
I didn't even recognise Rosie's girlfriend because she has makeup on!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Christos TB Thanks.









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## diddyD

Good pics.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks.
NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ









​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester as well :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Fab updates as always Paul. Really showing Manchester as a young city too in these recent photos.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Christos Mike Thanks.

NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## Benonie

Great shots, nice details, lovely people! kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks Benonie.



​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Today...
NQ











​


----------



## Benonie

You show us every corner, bar and girl of this wonderful, trendy city. Love it! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:


----------



## WingTips

Great Pictures...thank you !!!


----------



## Benonie

Excellent job, Paul! kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thanks Benonie
NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Today..
NQ





​


----------



## Somnifor

Nice photos! Manchester looks like the sort of city I would love.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thank you^^

Today...

NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

_St. Peters Square_ is still in the middle stages of being revamped.











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*











​


----------



## diddyD

Nice photos.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thank you again Diddy & Christos.
NQ











​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ







​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ









​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ









​


----------



## neil

Great thread!!!


----------



## Taller Better

paul62 said:


>


I'd like to visit that little street! kay:


----------



## Another Chaps

Love the shots of Stockport, it`s coming back to life after a few years in doldrums


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thank you very much, everyone.

Today...


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## WingTips

Amazing pictures as always.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks WingTips

Today...
NQ


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ


----------



## Benonie

Nice cityscapes and graffiti! kay:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Benonie

Nice shots. Especially the big wheel!


----------



## jockblue

Like the mugs - where were they on sale?


----------



## paul62

jockblue said:


> Like the mugs - where were they on sale?


45-50, Piccadilly Plaza, Portland St, Manchester M1 4AJ

http://www.visitmanchester.com/articles/visitor-information-centre/


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

^^Thank you.

Today, on a very dark and cloudy day.
Oldham town centre..........


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

continued...








[/url]








[/url]


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Manchester :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks.

Today...










NQ


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ


----------



## Benonie

Great angles and details. kay:


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Agreed! Loving the new photos! :yes:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Thanks Benonie, TB, & Christos 

Today..
NQ


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Benonie

Christmas is in town! Nice updates Paul!


----------



## WingTips

Superb pictures Paul, you have captured the Christmas Markets perfectly.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks
Today: So very cold outside.

NQ


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ


----------



## WingTips

A great video of Manchester....



highriser said:


> http://www.timeout.com/manchester/b...owing-amazing-views-of-manchester-city-centre


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^I`ve found a couple more of them and embedded them here on UK city talk. I think they`re worth a share. Thanks for the gen. 

Today.....


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great shots Paul. Is that snow falling in those last few photos?


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



Bristol Mike said:


> Great shots Paul. Is that snow falling in those last few photos?



Thanks Mike.
You must have much better eyesight than me, because I can`t see any , but yes, around that time there was a bit of sleet. I think I can see some on the image below.


----------



## JPRo

I'm a big fan of Manchester's Northern Quarter....It's an urbanists paradise!!

Your pics are sublime paul!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



JPRo said:


> I'm a big fan of Manchester's Northern Quarter....It's an urbanists paradise!!
> 
> Your pics are sublime paul!


Thanks very much. 
Been back there again today. 

NQ


----------



## Benonie

Great urban set of pictures! Do you know if pubs, bars or restaurants are open on Christmas Day?


----------



## paul62

Benonie said:


> Great urban set of pictures! Do you know if pubs, bars or restaurants are open on Christmas Day?



I really don`t know Benonie. Each place will have it`s own set opening time, but usually Christmas day (and New Years Day) is very quiet, everywhere.
I think the more expensive, and hotel restaurants are possibly more likely to be open, serving Christmas dinner, (usually pre booked).


----------



## Benonie

Okay thanks Paul. I'll see what we can get and maybe have dinner in our hotel.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

manchester has such a way about it. love the place, its definitely the 'hip' dishevelled grandeur that manc does so well that i love. maybe the best city in the uk... just got back from a visit, had a lengthy wander and i cant rate the place highly enough. would love a converted warehouse apartment...


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thank you
Yesterday: Stationary Morris Oxford V1 (1961–71)
NQ


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Yesterday: Christmas markets.


----------



## WingTips

Amazing photos as always...keep up the great work.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks WT.
NQ


----------



## WingTips

^^^^^Some great places to eat and drink around the Northern Quarter.^^^^^^^^


----------



## marlonbasman

lovely shots......I like the city's character.


----------



## Salazar Rick

Nice city


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Christmas Eve... Although it was relatively quiet around the northern quarter, it probably wasn`t around the main shopping areas. 



NQ












































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

NQ


----------



## WingTips

Great set of photos as always Paul,hope you had a good Christmas. Best wishes.WT


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

Thanks WT, and same goes for you mate.








*Saddleworth*
Springhead


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

Grotton 




























Uppermill


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Saddleworth*

Uppermill


----------



## diddyD

My home city so fantastic.


----------



## WingTips

Look forward to seeing more of your superb work this year Paul.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Wow Tameside looks beautiful, in particular Droylesden! Lovely characterful houses and well kept historic streets. I love it!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks everyone.
Ancoats/New Islington


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*










Ancoats




























NQ


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## Benonie

WoW! Some of your best updates Paul!


----------



## Premislida

Really nice city


----------



## VDB

Gorgeous photos Paul :applause:


----------



## WingTips

Great set of photographs to start the New Year off with Paul.


----------



## Salazar Rick

Nice city


----------



## Ashtonian

Hi Paul great photos, what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thank you very much everyone.
@Ashtonian. It`s a Sony DSC-HX300 (usually set on easy/automatic mode).


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Today....


----------



## Taller Better

Beautiful new snow photos!!  Looks more like Canada than the UK!! 
Loving the latest series and agree the best thing to do on a cold January day is to sit in a nice cosy pub or cafe! kay:


----------



## Benonie

Great snow pictures indeed!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great shots there Paul! Winter arrived finally - better than anything that managed to fall in centre of Bristol anyway.


----------



## diddyD

Amazing snow pics


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, great, very nice updates as well :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

the beautiful snow scenes!


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thank you everyone.

AS the snow continues in Greater Manchester`s higher grounds, it still hasn`t hit the city centre.

19/1/2015.



































20/1/2015.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

20/1/2015.

The other side of the coffee shop window:


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

About ten and a half miles outside of the city centre. 

*Royton*












































​


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

*Royton*


----------



## Benonie

What a difference between the snowy hillside and the snow free city center. 



paul62 said:


> The other side of the coffee shop window:


These are nice and original pictures too! :cheers:


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

^^Thanks Benonie













































​


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Yesterday...




























NQ


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*

Yesterday: Eating lunch/drinking coffee/spying on people etc...

NQ











































]


----------



## WingTips

I was in the NQ the other day, one of my fav parts of town.


----------



## paul62

*Manchester*



WingTips said:


> I was in the NQ the other day, one of my fav parts of town.


^^Thanks WT. The northern quarter is a cracking place, but far more vibrant in summer.

Today: it`s back to the coffee shop...





















































​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos as well :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Great shot! kay:


----------



## karlvan

beautiful...I can see varied architectural designs but they somehow harmonize with each other. love the snow shots.


----------



## paul62

*Oldham*

^^Thanks everyone
More snow today

*Chadderton*


----------

